# Furacão DEAN (Atlântico 2007 #04)



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 15:26)

*Edit 14/08/2007
SEGUIMENTO ESPECIAL*
Conforme as regras, o seguimento do 90L/TD#4 passa a ser feito neste tópico dedicado " 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean", o 4º sistema tropical no Atlântico esta temporada.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Como prometido, aqui vai então informação do que o GFS anda a prever desde há uns dias e continua a prever no run das 6z de hoje.

Desenvolvimento lento a partir desta area, hoje e amanhã, e depois toma o caminho habitual.







Animação até às 168h. A mais longo prazo (não incluido na animação) coloca o sistema quase a chegar à costa leste da Florida mas antes curva para norte. 








Os diagramas de fase:













À falta de melhor, vai-se olhando para os modelos  e deixo aqui uma curiosidade.

A avaliar pela precipitação, parece que a ZCIT está com duas anomalias, uma na posição para a data actual, está mais a norte, e outra na intensidade. Está mais forte, pois a anomalia positiva a norte é superior à negativa a sul. 
Para além da decisiva influência que vimos do Jet, a posição mais a norte terá alguma relação com o nosso caso recente da nossa onda tropical e baixa associada que se "perdeu" e rumou a Marrocos ?


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O GFS continua a insistir em desenvolvimentos ara os próximos dias a partir duma onda tropical associada a uma depressão de 1006 MB que largou África ontem. 

E que desenvolvimentos... básicamente teriamos um sistema tropical a afectar imensas ilhas das Caraíbas para finalmente entrar pelo Golfo do México e afectar a costa americana do Golfo... Outros modelos associaram-se a este desenvolvimento no curto prazo.

No entanto é importante referir que é apenas um modelo... para já não temos quase nada, apenas uma depressão de 1006 Mb. E este trajecto seria a 12 dias, cerca de 300 horas, ou seja, pura futurologia...

Veremos o que se passa nos próximos dias. 











*NHC TWD*


> ...TROPICAL WAVES...
> 
> HIGH AMPLITUDE TROPICAL WAVE IS JUST MOVING OUT OF THE AFRICAN
> COAST. IT AXIS IS ALONG 16W S OF 20N WITH A 1006 MB LOW PRES
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 21:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O sistema de Cabo Verde já é oficialmente o 90L. Se os modelos estiverem correctos deverá tornar-se uma depressão tropical amanhã ao fim do dia ou na 2ªfeira.

Começa a haver um grande consenso entre alguns modelos. Por exemplo o ECM mesmo a longo prazo é quase igual ao GFS. Ambos apontam para um possível potente furacão. Mas a tão longo prazo sabemos quão falíveis são os modelos.

*ECMWF*






*Path's de vários modelos*


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2007 às 13:58)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O 90L aguentou-se bem à transição para o Oceano, a convecção mantem-se de forma persistente, há ciculação em superficie e sinais de estar fechada, nalguns quadrantes aparecem alguns ventos mais fortes.

Penso que hoje à noite teremos a TD4, embora o NHC deva esperar por amanhã de manhã, e se tudo se mantiver a TS Dean daqui a uns 2 ou 3 dias.

*VIS*






*IR*







*QS*


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 11:33)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O 90L segue como previsto, oficialmente ainda não foi declarado como TD#4 (depressão tropical nº4), mas poucas duvidas haverá de que o seja.
O NHC deve estar apenas à espera de observar os primeiros loop's do visível e a analisar os run's das 6z para confirmar ou não.






A nivel de modelos, para o médio/longo prazo há algumas divergências, por exemplo o GFS passa-o a sul da Hispaniola rumo ao Yucatan e ao Golfo, o europeu iniste numa passagem a norte da mesma ilha rumo ao sul da Florida, mas agora muito mais fraco do que em run's anteriores.

*GFS (run 00z)*






*NWS San Juan (Porto Rico)*



> THE NEXT MAIN FEATURE WE ARE TRACKING CONTINUES TO BE THE STRONG
> TROPICAL WAVE THAT CAME OFF AFRICA ON FRIDAY...AND IS NEAR 30 W
> THIS MORNING. THE ASSOCIATED 1006 MB LOW WITH THIS
> WAVE...*CONTINUES TO SHOW GOOD CIRCULATION ON SATELLITE IMAGERY AND
> ...




Finalmente, vários modelos prevêm um 2º sistema a formar-se no mesmo local deste daqui a uma semana, quando o actual (90L) estiver próximo da Ilha de Porto Rico.


----------



## Mago (13 Ago 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Esta depressão está a começar a ganhar forma, será o primeiro furacão 2007 do Atlântico Norte no verdadeiro sentido da palavra?


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 15:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Mago disse:


> Esta depressão está a começar a ganhar forma, será o primeiro furacão 2007 do Atlântico Norte no verdadeiro sentido da palavra?



Sim, um sistema clássico. O 1º foi subtropical, o 2º foi um pouco estranho e efémero no Yukatan e Golfo,  e o 3º ainda foi mais estranho na sua localização.
Este é um clássico sistema caboverdiano, o corredor de maratona.

Ainda não está na homepage do NHC, mas já aparece nalgumas mensagens como sendo oficialmente a Depressão Tropical nº 4.



> 948
> WHXX01 KWBC 131240
> CHGHUR
> TROPICAL CYCLONE GUIDANCE MESSAGE
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 16:07)

*Td4*

Já aparece no NHC. Previsão de tempestade tropical Dean nas próximas 24h e de furacão para 6ªfeira.

*Tropical Depression FOUR*








> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOUR ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042007
> 1100 AM EDT MON AUG 13 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 21:53)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ainda não temos o Dean hoje, talvez amanhã.

Entretanto o path foi actualizado mais para norte, pois foi essa a tendência de quase todos os modelos. O GFS por exemplo passou dum run que o punha há vários dias a entrar no Golfo para nos run's de hoje pô-lo a acabar na Nova Inglaterra, nordeste dos EUA... o que mostra bem que olhar para modelos a longo prazo é puro entretenimento.













> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOUR ADVISORY NUMBER   2*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042007
> 500 PM EDT MON AUG 13 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 12:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A depressão tropical (TD4) ainda não foi classificada como tempestade tropical, pelo que continua sem nome.






O quikscat desta manhã já mostra alguns vectores de 45 nós, ou seja, deve estar iminente a subida à categoria de Tempestade Tropical Dean (35-64kts).






As alterações nos modelos que falei ontem:


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 15:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*

Já temos o *Dean*. O NHC acabou de actualizar o sistema para Tempestade Tropical.






Previsto ser furacão Cat1 entre 5ªf e 6ªf e Cat 2 no sábado, mas há modelos que inicam uma intensidade superior.
O trajecto previsto e respectivo Heat Content:















> *TROPICAL STORM DEAN ADVISORY NUMBER   5*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042007
> 1100 AM AST TUE AUG 14 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*

A tempestade tropical DEAN continuou o seu lento progresso, o que por norma é uma má notícia. Nesta zona do Atlântico, quanto mais rápido um sistema de desenvolver e intensificar, mais provável é ele depois curvar para norte. O que não  está a acontecer com o Dean, que tem um desenvolvimento muito lento e sustentado.

Os modelos começam a indicar um  cada vez mais provável path com passagem a sul da Hispaniola, o pior trajecto possível, pois vai atravessar as águas com o maior Heat Content (ver post anterior). Se se confirmar, o Dean chegará fácilmente a Cat4 ou mesmo Cat5 no Mar das Caraíibas.







Durante o dia de hoje a tempestade Dean começou a ensaiar as primeiras tentativas de construir um eye-wall, para já sem sucesso, mas é provável que daqui a 24/36 horas já seja mais bem sucedido.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2007 às 23:57)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*



Vince disse:


> A tempestade tropical DEAN continuou o seu lento progresso, o que por norma é uma má notícia. Nesta zona do Atlântico, quanto mais rápido um sistema de desenvolver e intensificar, mais provável é ele depois curvar para norte.



Uma dúvida:

*Uma tempestade que se desloque mais lentamente não tem tendência a tornar-se mais intensa ?*


----------



## Rog (16 Ago 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*

Já em algumas previsões a 5 dias, é apontada a cat. 4




Shot at 2007-08-15


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 00:47)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*



Gerofil disse:


> Uma dúvida:
> 
> *Uma tempestade que se desloque mais lentamente não tem tendência a tornar-se mais intensa ?*



Sim, por regra é sempre assim. Mas por outro lado quanto mais tempo se demorar a desenvolver mais exposta se torna a mudanças das condições, por exemplo um aumento do windshear, mudança no ridge (crista) do AA, etc,etc.



Mais uma imagem do DEAN, desta vez uma que explica a influência do AA no seu rumo.


----------



## RMira (16 Ago 2007 às 09:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*

Ainda hoje devermos ter o DEAN, o 1º furacão do Atlântico esta época. A qualquer momento deverá ser dado o alerta. Os ventos às 2h30UTC atingiam já 70mph, perto do limiar de furacão e a probabilidade de o DEAN se transformar num furacão de Categoria 1 nas próximas horas é de 65%!


----------



## RMira (16 Ago 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean*



mirones disse:


> Ainda hoje devermos ter o DEAN, o 1º furacão do Atlântico esta época. A qualquer momento deverá ser dado o alerta. Os ventos às 2h30UTC atingiam já 70mph, perto do limiar de furacão e a probabilidade de o DEAN se transformar num furacão de Categoria 1 nas próximas horas é de 65%!




Ai está o 1º furacão da época de Furacões do Atlântico Norte:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/083527.shtml?5day#contents

O DEAN!


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 12:18)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

É isso, temos furacão, talvez mais de 12 horas antes do que previam.

A formação do eye-wall é bem visível.














*Está previsto o DEAN afectar directamente algumas populares estâncias turisticas dos portugueses.
Quem tinha planeado férias na Jamaica ou na Riviera Maya, Cozumel e Cancun deve entrar em contacto com a agência de viagens, pois o mais certo é que as usuais partidas dos Charters ddo fim de semana e início da semana serem alteradas ou canceladas se as previsões se confirmarem.

Quem se destina à Republica Dominicana ou Cuba deve acompanhar de muito perto as previsões, pois para já esses locais não serão afectadas directamente mas marginalmente, o que de qualquer forma poderá mesmo assim ser desgradável.  Mas pode mudar com a evolução dos próximos dias.*

*Path e intensidade (oficial do NHC)*






*Spaghetti dos modelos:*


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 15:08)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O DEAN apesar de ao longo do dia ter sofrido com alguma "ingestão" de ar seco pelo quadrante NW acabou por chegar agora  a Cat 2, e a partir de agora deverá a começar a tornar-se um sistema mais coeso.



> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
> GUSTS. DEAN IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
> HURRICANE SCALE. STRONGER WINDS...ESPECIALLY IN GUSTS...ARE LIKELY
> OVER ELEVATED TERRAIN. SOME STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST BEFORE THE
> ...




Tenho recebido algumas mensagens privadas de users e outros fora do forum por causa do Dean, vou deixar aqui uma das minhas respostas a uma pergunta que era do Ledo, ele mandou privado para ver se eu respondia mais rápido, mas deu-me autorização para colocar a resposta aqui pois a mesma informação pode ser útil a outros.




			
				Ledo disse:
			
		

> Boas!
> Eu tenho uma amiga qe tem viagem marcada para a jamaica no domingo e ela pediu-me para perguntar-te se a informaçao qe colocaste a vermelho: "Está previsto o DEAN afectar directamente algumas populares estâncias turisticas dos portugueses.
> Quem tinha planeado férias na Jamaica ou na Riviera Maya, Cozumel e Cancun deve entrar em contacto com a agência de viagens, ...", retiraste este aviso de algum lado oficial ou é um conselho teu dado para qem tem viagem marcada apra aqueles destinos?
> Obrigada!



Não é nenhum aviso oficial, é o meu conselho a todos nessa situação. Pela minha experiência as agências vão ignorar a situação até à última hora, e a maioria até desconhece por completo tal assunto. O facto dos clientes começarem a telefonar e a pedir informações é uma forma de pressão para que os operadores começem a pensar no problema o mais cedo possível, com vista a encontrar eventuais alternativas em tempo útil e não deixarem os clientes esquecidos e deseperados no aeroporto como é costume.

No caso da tua amiga, diz-lhe que não fique 100% triste (eu sei que é dificil) mas neste caso ela pode acabar por ter alguma sorte. Se tudo decorrer conforme as previsões, a Jamaica terá quase um impacto directo no Domingo e bastante violento, em especial na costa sul, pelo que o voo dela dificilmente será realizado no Domingo, pois o avião provavelmente ainda não poderá lá aterrar na 2ªfeira de manhã... Na 2ªf o furacão já se estará a afastar mas há que limpar o aeroporto, e dar prioridade a todos os voos de sábado e domingo que entretanto foram adiados. E isto supondo que o aeroporto não seja muito danificado.

Estou a dizer isto porque se o path apontasse por exemplo para 4ª ou 5ªf na Jamaica, o mais provável era os operadores despacharem o avião para lá na mesma... sei que parece surpreendente, mas tem acontecido muitas vezes nos últimos anos... a última vez que isso aconteceu com amigos meus foi com o Emily e com o Wilma em 2005 e tiveram que passar um longo dia e noite num caso numa escola, noutro caso num pavilhão... o que não é propriamente um sonho de férias... 

A explicação é simples, se o voo se realizar e o cliente fizer o checkin no Hotel, o operador e o hotel cumpriram o contrato do serviço pago pelo cliente, se o voo for cancelado ou adiado, a responsabilidade está do lado do operador, que terá que arranjar alternativa ou devolver o dinheiro pago ... 

*Mas volto a dizer, tudo isto é baseado nas previsões do NHC americano. Até lá o Dean pode desviar-se, pode enfraquecer, etc,etc.  Se o furacão se desviar um pouco para norte, e passar por exemplo sobre a Ilha de Hispaniola (Rep.Dominicana e Haiti) sofrerá um grande desgaste devido às montanhas desta ilha, o que seria positivo para a Jamaica.  Portanto, o ideal é ir seguindo a situação aqui e no site do NHC, a melhor entidade oficial para obter informação sobre o Dean.
*

Quanto à Jamaica, o que está previsto é o Dean nessa altura estar praticamente a chegar a Cat 4, que na Jamaica provocarão ventos e precipitação intensa, em especial na costa sul como disse mais acima, onde poderá ser extrema. Há também alguns sinais de uma passagem ligeiramente mais a norte nalguns modelos, a passar mesmo sobre a Jamaica, entre os quais um bastante fiável a nivel de sistemas tropicais.
Mas tudo isto são previsões, pois num furacão há bandas mais activas que outras e localmente podem ter intensidades muito superiores, ou também inferiores ao previsto de forma geral.

*
O último path oficial e intensidade:*






*Cone*
Penso que não será necessário explicar para a maioria, mas de qualquer forma, para os que não saibam, o cone traduz de certa forma a margem de erro ao path oficial, que sendo diferente do que estava previsto, os efeitos da imagem anterior também serão diferentes localmente.







Algumas das últimas imagens diurnas:


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 11:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O DEAN mantem-se como Cat2, e esperava que estivesse um pouco mais organizado esta manhã. Está agora a entrar no mar das caraíbas onde se prevê uma rápida intensificação daqui a 24 horas devido ao heat potential.

*Heat Potential*







*IR:*






*Radar:*
No radar de Martinique pelo menos a precipitação não parece muito extrema, e o radar mantem-se a funcionar o que é bom sinal.






*Primeiro visível do dia:*







*Path:*
Hoiuve um ligeiro desvio a norte, passando agora o centro praticamente sobre o sul da Jamaica e depois Cozumel. E a quando da passagem na Jamaica será um pouco mais forte do que nas previsões anteriores, pois chegará aí já como Cat4. Mas é provável que ainda passe um pouco mais a norte (sobre o norte da Jamaica) a avaliar pela saída mais recente de alguns modelos.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 15:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Está a decorrer há algumas horas uma missão dum voo RECON, que encontrou ventos no máximo de 90kt (103.5mph 166.7km/h) e pressão de  962Mb, ou seja, o DEAN é um furacão Cat2 forte, faltando pouco para Cat3, mas como continua a ser bastante afectado por ar seco a entrar pelo NW é provável que só vejamos grandes evoluções amanhã. O olho está lá só que está encoberto, devendo começar gradualmente a limpar. O diametro foi estimado em 16 nm.






Para terem uma ideia do tipo de rota destes corajosos voos, deixo aqui uma imagem com o tracking actual deste voo:






Na imagem o centro (que eles cruzaram duas vezes) não está onde o path oficial o colocava, o que é normal, pois está sempre um pouco desactualizado.


> *VORTEX DATA MESSAGE *
> URNT12 KNHC 171433
> VORTEX DATA MESSAGE AL042007
> A. 17/14:17:00Z
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O Dean já é Cat3, o voo RECON encontrou ventos de 205 km/h no quadrante NE, e agora as previsões apontam para Cat4 já amanhã de manhã.

Está a desenvolver-se um monstro no Atlântico, pois ainda nem sequer entrou nas águas mais quentes.



> SATELLITE IMAGES AND DATA FROM AN AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE PLANE
> INDICATE THAT DEAN HAS STRENGTHENED.  THE MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS
> ARE NOW 125 MPH...205 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  DEAN IS A MAJOR
> CATEGORY THREE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE SCALE.
> ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Vamos ter muitas notícias deste senhor durante a próxima semana. Será que  Dean vai ser removido da lista de nomes de Furacões?


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Último aviso do NHC às 22h





> DEAN SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE A CERCA DE 21 MPH...33
> KM/HR...Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO HASTA EL SABADO CON
> UNA DISMINUCION GRADUAL EN SU VELOCIDAD. ESTA TRAYECTORIA EL CENTRO
> DEL HURACAN SE ESTARA MOVIENDO BIEN AL SUR DE PUERTO RICO Y LA
> ...


Fonte

Às 4h da madrugada será emitido um aviso mais completo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

A previsão só aponta para categoria 4 será que não tem hipóteses de chegar a categoria 5 devido a não ter entrado ainda em águas mais quentes, tenho um amigo que ia de férias sábado para a Riviera Maya e dado que vi o aviso do Vince avisei-o ele quando ia contactar a agência de viagens telefonaram eles a avisar que o voo tinha sido adiado para 5ªfeira devido ao furacão e se o furacão não afectar as infraestruturas do aeroporto, obrigado Vince pelo aviso .


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 23:37)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão só aponta para categoria 4 será que não tem hipóteses de chegar a categoria 5 devido a não ter entrado ainda em águas mais quentes, tenho um amigo que ia de férias sábado para a Riviera Maya e dado que vi o aviso do Vince avisei-o ele quando ia contactar a agência de viagens telefonaram eles a avisar que o voo tinha sido adiado para 5ªfeira devido ao furacão e se o furacão não afectar as infraestruturas do aeroporto, obrigado Vince pelo aviso .



Vince, a isto chama-se Serviço Público


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 23:38)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Esta última imagem do Visível já se vê claramente o olho


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 23:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão só aponta para categoria 4 será que não tem hipóteses de chegar a categoria 5 devido a não ter entrado ainda em águas mais quentes



Eu acho que existe alguma probalidade a que chegue a Cat5, pois para já está mais forte do que era previsto. No entanto,  em cada saída dos modelos tem havido uma ligeira tendência para passar mais a norte, é muito ligeira, mas se continuar o Dean interage já muito com a Hispaniola e dificilmente suportará um Cat5 ou mesmo Cat4 se isso suceder. Há mesmo um modelo muito respeitado relativamente a furacões, o GFDL, onde esse movimento é um pouco mais acentuado, com que o Dean já passar no canal do Yucatan em vez de fazer landfall em terra, o que pode ser um cenário muito perigoso para os americanos, pois se o Dean entra no Golfo sem perder muita força em Terra...


Olhando para os arquivos, há vários furacões que para já são parecidos com este:
















Este último, o Allen de 1980 é mesmo muito mas muito parecido com o Dean até agora, e até no path consensual do NHC. E chegou a Cat5 pouco depois de entrar no mar das Caraíbas. 


Neste momento já descolou mais um voo rumo ao furacão, para recolher mais dados. Apesar de ser já noite, estes voos não mais vão parar pois o Dean é uma besta que ameaça muitas vidas.






*
Última imagem visível do Dean de hoje, do pôr do sol.*


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Será que aquele windshear tão alto não causará estragos no Dean?


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2007 às 10:12)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Como suspeitávamos ontem à noite, o voo nocturno encontrou ventos próximos dos 240 Km/h, pelo que o DEAN é Cat4.

*Path oficial do NHC*
O Dean nestas previsões mantem-se como Cat4 e chegará a Cat5 pouco antes de fazer landfall em Cozumel. 
Mas acredito que talvez o Dean chegue a Cat5 antes da Jamaica, depois enfraquecerá um pouco para Cat4 e depois acredito que rapidamente se intensificará novamente para Cat5 antes de chegar ao Yucatan. Mas isso é apenas a minha opinião, o que conta são as previsões oficiais.







*Spaghetti*
Temos ainda o modelo GFDL a não concordar com os outros, o que tem dado cabo da cabeça do NHC, pois eles confiam bastante nele mas o problema é que a divergência é grande.









> *ADVISORY*
> REPORTS FROM AN AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 150 MPH...
> 240 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  DEAN IS A CATEGORY FOUR HURRICANE ON
> ...






> *DISCUSSION*
> 
> DEAN HAS BEEN STEADILY INTENSIFYING TONIGHT.  THE U.S. AIR FORCE
> RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT RECENTLY MEASURED MAXIMUM FLIGHT-LEVEL
> ...



A Boia 42059 que eles falam nas discussions é esta:
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42059&unit=M&tz=GMT






Outras boias na região:
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/radial_search.php?lat1=14.9N&lon1=65.9W&dist=250&time=3


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Minho disse:


> Será que aquele windshear tão alto não causará estragos no Dean?



Mas está com tendência descendente, pelo menos até à Jamaica.







*Visível*


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

*Furacão "Dean" ameaça a República Dominicana e o Haiti*

Miami, 18 ago (EFE).- O furacão "Dean", que se transformou em um ciclone "extremamente perigoso" de categoria quatro, com ventos máximos sustentados de 240 km/h, deve atingir a República Dominicana e o Haiti em sua passagem pelo Caribe. Os dois países estão sob aviso de furacão (passagem em 24 horas), enquanto a Jamaica - o próximo alvo terrestre - tem uma vigilância de ciclone (passagem em 36 horas), informou hoje o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC) dos Estados Unidos em seu boletim das 9h de Brasília de hoje.
O olho do furacão, qualificado pelo NHC como "extremamente perigoso", a essa hora estava ao sul de Porto Rico, e deve se deslocar para o sul da República Dominicana e Haiti hoje à noite. "Todos os preparativos para proteger a vida e as propriedades devem estar prontos", preveniu o NHC, com sede em Miami.
As Ilhas Virgens americanas e britânicas e Porto Rico mantêm um aviso de tempestade tropical no litoral sul da República Dominicana, de Cabo Engaño até Baharona, e para a costa norte do Haiti, de Porto Príncipe até a fronteira com a República Dominicana. Um aviso de tempestade tropical continua em vigor para as províncias cubanas de Camaguey e Guantánamo.
O olho de "Dean" estava perto da latitude 15,4 graus norte e da longitude 67,9 graus oeste, cerca de 990 quilômetros ao leste-sudeste de Kingston (Jamaica) e 400 quilômetros ao sul-sudeste de Santo Domingo, na República Dominicana. "Dean" diminuiu a velocidade de translação e se desloca a 28 km/h para o oeste-noroeste. Com este movimento, o olho do furacão deve passar pelo sul da República Dominicana hoje e pelo sul do Haiti no domingo.
Seus ventos de furacão se estendem a 95 quilômetros a partir do centro e os ventos com força de tempestade tropical, a 335 quilômetros. O NHC informou que há informações sobre rajadas de até 105 km/h.
De acordo com as previsões de computador, o furacão chegaria à Jamaica no domingo à tarde, avançaria rumo ao sul de Cuba e depois alcançaria a península de Iucatã (México) na próxima segunda-feira. "Dean" deixou pelo menos três mortos em Santa Lúcia e Dominica, segundo informações das autoridades dessas nações.

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O Dean mantem-se como Cat4, e esteve durante quase todo o dia aparentemente num processo de EWRC (Eyewall replacement cycle). Durante este ciclo diminui de intensidade no centro, para depois retomar com mais força do que antes. O EWRC foi confirmado num voo Reccon que descreveu existir um duplo eyewall, um interior e outro exterior, sinal típico dum EWRC.

Infelizmente para a Jamaica que este ciclo de EWRC se tenho iniciado tão cedo, pois com o Sepat em Tawain o EWRC foi uma pequena benção, pois no Sepat o EWRC foi muito demorado e não chegou a finalizar o ciclo antes do landfall. Durante este ciclo, em que o eyewall (parede do olho) colpasa por força de um novo exterior e mais alargado, a intensidade dos ventos no centro é bastante inferior à intensidade dos ventos que circulam de volta de um olho perfeito. Num ciclo EWRC só muitas horas depois tudo se voltará a compactar de novo em torno de um olho novamente perfeito, e geralmente mais forte do que antes. 

Com este EWRC em curso, ao contrário do que palpitei ontem e hoje de manhã, acho dificil que se o Dean *ainda* for Cat4 (em breve teremos mais dados dum Reccon) que chegue a Cat5, pois já começa a interagir muito com a Hispaniola e terá um windshear um pouco mais desfavorável pela frente como o Minho indicou ontem. Na minha opinião manter-se-á estável em Cat4 eventualmente fraco (cair para Cat3 não me surpeenderia de todo), até se afastar um pouco da Jamaica. É preciso não esquecer que é muito dificil um furacão manter-se em Cat4 ou Cat5 durante muito tempo, passa quase sempre por várias quebras e reintensificações. Entre a Jamaica e o Yucatan, aí sim, vai explodir, quer em intensidade, quer em tamanho.



Soube há pouco que o voo charter deste sábado (OBS103) para Punta Cana (Republica Dominicana) se realizou na mesma, saiu às 13:30 de Lisboa e deverá chegar a Punta Cana daqui a bocado, por volta 21:00. É certo que Punta Cana está fora da área prevista dos ventos ciclónicos, mas de qualquer forma parece-me, mais uma vez, uma decisão arriscada e típica dos operados turisticos, pois num furacão podem sempre ocorrer bandas mais alargadas e virulentas, e se o pior suceder, lá vão os desgraçados dos turistas ser desviados para outra ilha onde ficam a vegetar durante horas ou um dia, sem poderem reclamar, porque foram azares da natureza...

Últimas imagens do Dean, e já agora, com a indicação do aeroporto de Punta Cana (PUJ)


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

*Hurricane Dean*


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 01:33)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Como se previa, o Dean emergiu do ciclo EWRC com uma força brutal. O aspecto e estrutura  da tempestade e do olho é aterradora. 
Para já mantem-se em Cat4 muito forte e estruturado. Está um Reccon neste momento a recolher dados, Cat5 é uma boa possibilidade, dada a estrutura quase perfeita. Só lhe falta alguma dimensão.

Mas penso que nesta madrugada e próxima manhã deverá enfraquecer um pouco por interacção com a Hispaniola. Embora o Dean tenha uma pequena vantagem a outras tempestades que tenho visto no passado nesta zona, tem um Core bastante pequeno, é uma tempestade com um nucleo pequeno e compacto, aparentemente menos sensivel à interração das bandas laterais com Terra.

Independentemente das pequenas oscilações, certo é que a Jamaica terá a partir de amanhã seguramente momentos terríveis pela frente, embora não acredite que o Dean chegue lá com a força que se vê nestas imagens. Vai enfraquecer quase de certeza. Se agora já for 5, baixará para Cat 4, se for 4, baixará para Cat3.

Mas pior que a Jamaica, alvo de impacto directo, será o sul do Haiti. 
Falo em termos de consequências humanas  pois o Haiti é um dos países mais miseráveis do mundo. A esta hora quase ninguém nesse país sabe sequer da existência do Dean. É triste, mas é a realidade. Tem sido sempre assim, até banais e fracas tempestades tropicais deixam sempre um rasto horrível de mortes neste país, simplesmente por falta de informação das populações ... Custa a escrever isto, mas durante o tempo que demorei a fazer o upload da imagem de IR que está em baixo, seguramente morreram dezenas de pessoas no Haiti nesse instante por causa daquilo que se vê nessa imagem, sem que eu nem vocês possamos fazer o que quer que seja....


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 09:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Olá,

tenho uma viagem para a Riviera Maya marcada para dia 27/8. Nessa altura o Dean já terá passado, a minha questão é, que tipo de estragos serão produzidos?

Nõa é muito agradavel passar férias nun cenário de destruição....

Thx


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



heartspro disse:


> Olá,
> 
> tenho uma viagem para a Riviera Maya marcada para dia 27/8. Nessa altura o Dean já terá passado, a minha questão é, que tipo de estragos serão produzidos?
> 
> ...



Olá ,heartspro.

Vais ter que esperar até 3ª/4ªf, para ver o que que vai mesmo suceder, pois até lá alguma coisa se pode alterar (trajecto, intensidade, etc). E até que cheguem notícias consistentes do que se passou demora sempre um ou dois dias depois da passagem.

Os estragos às vezes variam muito de furacão para furacão, de zona para zona. 
Em 2005 esta zona foi afectada por dois fortes furacões, o Emily e o Wilma. No primeiro os estragos não foram significativos, mas no 2º já foram, muitos hoteis fecharam durante meses.  Mas o Wilma foi o mais intenso furacão da história do Atlântico até hoje, penso que o Dean não será tão potente.  Desse ano fala-se muito do Katrina, mas em termos de intensidade, o Wilma foi mais intenso e atingiu precisamente a Riviera Maya.

A maioria dos Hoteis está preparada para isto, e aguentam-se bastante bem até certo ponto claro. Se o impacto não for extremo, aquela gente faz sempre um trabalho extraordinário de limpeza e pequenas obras para pôr tudo impecável novamente, e recebem os turistas com simpatia acrescida. Nos piores casos, os hoteis mais afectados podem fechar durante bastante tempo. Uma coisa importante que te posso dizer é que tentes depois saber a situação da praia. Por vezes os hoteis até estão bem, mas as praias sofreram muita erosão. Mas muitas vezes fica tudo mais ou menos bem. Uma vez um amigo meu cancelou à última hora uma lua de mel na Rep.Dominicana e foi para Paris, porque pensou que o cenário fosse de destruição e deprimente. Mas depois  disseram-lhe que afinal estava tudo impecável, perdeu uma Lua de Mel de sonho e ficou em Paris onde durante uma semana nem viu o sol.

Mais logo ou amanhã envio-te alguns links onde depois do furacão passar poderás perguntar pela situação específica de determida zona/hotel para saber como ficou.
Se sempre acabares por ir, depois volta por favor aqui ao forum para nos contares como correu.

Entretanto acabaram de falar disto na TSF, parece que aos que hoje iriam partir para a Riviera, Jamaica e Cancun já lhes foi proposto cancelar a viagem ou irem em alternativa para a Rep.Dominicana. Presumo que o avião seguirá ou já seguiu de qualquer forma para esses destinos para ir buscar os que lá estão e que devem estar bastante nervosos e stressados. As autoridades mexicanas já iniciaram uma grande operação de evacuação, não é permitida a entrada de mais turistas, os aviões estão a chegar vazios para partirem cheios.



> *Mexican authorities evacuating tourists, residents as Hurricane Dean approaches*
> CANCUN, Mexico: Mexican authorities were evacuating tourists and residents from a low-lying island north of the resort city of Cancun on Saturday as Hurricane Dean barreled across the Caribbean toward the Yucatan Peninsula.
> 
> The government of the state of Quintana Roo, where Cancun is located, said it ordered 2,200 people removed from Isla Holbox, about 250 of whom were Mexican or foreign tourists. Holbox is on the tip of the Yucatan Peninsula, about 45 miles (70 kilometers) northwest of Cancun, near where the hurricane is expected to pass.
> ...


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 11:31)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Obrigado pela rápida resposta, acho que vou falar amanhã com a agência de viagens e preparar uma alternativa caso a coisa venha a ser mesmo séria....
Agora é esperar por 3ª feira....
Dizem os locais q depois da passagem pela Jamaica poderá haver mais certezas sobre a trajectória, q parece agora apontar ligeiramente ao sul de Cancún, landfall para a zona de Tulum mais exactamente, onde vive relativamente pouca gente mas em habitações mais precárias...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



heartspro disse:


> Dizem os locais q depois da passagem pela Jamaica poderá haver mais certezas sobre a trajectória, q parece agora apontar ligeiramente ao sul de Cancún, landfall para a zona de Tulum mais exactamente, onde vive relativamente pouca gente mas em habitações mais precárias...



Sim, a grande alteração desde ontem é uma passagem mais a sul do que o previsto até ontem. Quanto às pessoas, as autoridades locais dessa região são de uma eficácia e profissionalismo espantoso, fazem sempre um excelente trabalho nas evacuações.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O Dean mantem-se como Cat4, sofrerá diversas oscilações normais na intensidade, mas deverá manter-se como Cat4. Só depois de se afastar da Jamaica a caminho do Yucatan é deverá chegar a Cat5. Na Jamaica muitos devem estar a rezar para o Dean se desviar mais um pouco, mas parece dificil. 

Amanhã à noite vamos ver de certeza nas imagens de satélite um DEAN enorme, assustador e perfeito.














> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 145 MPH...230 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
> GUSTS.  DEAN IS A CATEGORY FOUR HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
> SCALE.  SOME FLUCTUATIONS IN INTENSITY ARE POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT
> 24 HOURS.
> ...




*Nascer do dia: 12:15 (11:15 UTC)*


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O voo OBS201 que iria para o Yukatan saiu para Punta Cana, com apenas 130 passageiros a bordo, segundo a TSF. Os restantes 200 passageiros optaram por cancelar as férias. Já agora, diga-se que a TSF está a fazer uma excelente cobertura do evento, várias entrevistas, até ao operador turístico, e ao contrário do que é costume, tem falado muito correctamente, pois nestes eventos por vezes a comunicação social faz algumas confusões com questões mais tecnicas, como por exemplo dizer que o furacão se desloca a 250km/h , etc,etc. Mas não tem sido esse o caso.

19/08  	13:00 	OBS201 Orbest 	Punta Cana 	T1 Departed: 13:25
http://www.ana.pt/portal/page/portal/ANA/PARTIDAS_CHEGADAS_LISBOA

Uma coisa importante que eu ainda não consegui saber, e não vi nenhum orgão de comunicação social a esclarecer, é se há ou não neste momento turistas portugueses na Jamaica. Eu penso que deverá haver.

Entretanto a Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades disponibiliza 2 linhas telefónicas, no México e em Cuba, que apenas e só devem ser usados em emergência.



> A Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades, aliás, já accionou as representações diplomáticas em Cuba e no México para estarem de prevenção e prestarem apoio a portugueses, caso seja necessário, na sequência do furacão Dean.
> 
> Contactado pela Lusa, o secretário de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas, António Braga, adiantou que é uma medida de «mera precaução». Admitindo que haja portugueses em férias naqueles países, António Braga disse que decidiu por «prevenção» accionar as representações diplomáticas para apoiar cidadãos portugueses no caso de ser necessário algum apoio de emergência.
> 
> A Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas (SECP) disponibilizou dois números de telefone especiais em Cuba (00.535.280.57.72) e no México (00.521.555.40.80.342) para os portugueses que necessitem de apoio. A SECP apela a que estes números sejam apenas utilizados em casos «mesmo de emergência» e salienta que só servem para atender cidadãos portugueses que estejam na área.


Fonte: Portugal Diário A


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Está a decorrer mais um voo de reconhecimento, vamos lá a ver o que é que eles vão encontrar, se o Dean ainda é Cat4 ou não. 
Ainda falta passarem no quadrante NE, provavelmente o mais potente.


A rota deste voo até ao momento:







Última imagem satélite 14:02  (13:02 UTC)







13:45 (12:45 UTC)


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 15:04)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Aqui ficam algumas imagens de satélite onde se pode ver a direcção do furacão Dean...


http://images.intellicast.com/WeatherImg/SatelliteLoop/hiatlsat_None_anim.gif

http://www.caribbean360.com/Weather/custom/insiteinc_sat.jpg




fonte: nasa

As imagens são impressionantes...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Alguns links da Jamaica e ilhas Caimão, onde ainda não está mau tempo, mas não será por muito mais tempo:

*Notícias:*

http://www.go-jamaica.com/
http://www.jis.gov.jm/ (governo)

*Rádios:*
http://www.nationwidenewsnetwork.com/
http://newstalk.com.jm/
http://www.love101.org/
http://www.kool97fm.com/
http://www.iriefm.net/
http://www.go-jamaica.com/power/


*Webcam's*
http://www.reefgrill.com/pages/netcam.html
http://www.oceanfrontiers.com/_/CIDmm/PGNmm-webcam
http://caymanchillin.com/caymanchillin-live.htm
http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam4.htm
http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam3.htm
http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam2.htm


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 15:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Aqui ficam mais alguns sitios onde se podem ver notícias sobre o Dean.


http://www.yucatan.com.mx/


http://www.elquintanarroense.com/


cnn.com

chicagotribune.com

foxnews.com

euronews.net


----------



## Nuno (19 Ago 2007 às 15:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Vince disse:


> Alguns links da Jamaica e ilhas Caimão, onde ainda não está mau tempo, mas não será por muito mais tempo:
> 
> *Notícias:*
> 
> ...





Exelentes webcam´s !


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 15:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Vai mesmo a todo o vapor... a Jamaica parece que não se vai livrar...


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 16:16)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

*Aviso Número 26 emitido às 16:00 pelo NHC*



> *
> 
> ...BANDAS EXTERIORES DE DEAN MOVIENDOSE SOBRE JAMAICA...
> 
> ...



Em Ingês: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/191443.shtml


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

O voo de reconhecimento registou no quadrante NW do Furacão ventos de 142 nós, que correspondem a *262km/h*


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/191459.shtml


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 16:45)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Minho disse:


> O voo de reconhecimento registou no quadrante NW do Furacão ventos de 142 nós, que correspondem a *262km/h*



Não são boas notícias para a Jamaica. Estava convencido que o Dean enfraquecesse um pouco mais. 

Mas se não o fez até agora, a partir daqui tmbém já não vai enfraquecer, pois a parte mais activa já não integrage muito com a Hispaniola.







E o Heat potential é explosivo...






Tudo se encaminha para um cenário idêntico ao furacão IVAN em 2004, o mais intenso no Atlântico nesse ano, que também passou com o olho junto à costa sul da Jamaica. Na altura o Ivan provocou 17 mortos e 18 mil desalojados na Jamaica.

Segundo o último path, o centro passará a uns 20km da costa, ou seja, provavelmente o proprio eyewall ainda passa na costa. E por azar, é a parte norte do furacão a passar sobre a ilha. O N e NE costumam ser as partes mais violentas, a seguir ao eyewall.


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

*Fotografia do Dean tirada desde a ISS numa das passagens*








Impressionantes aquelas torres 


Imagem em alta resolução
http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images/shuttle/sts-118/hires/s118e07919.jpg


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Tenho viagem marcada para a jamaica 4ªfeira e vou ficar durante uma semana,como acham que estará o tempo e o pais nesses dias?


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 16:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> Tenho viagem marcada para a jamaica 4ªfeira e vou ficar durante uma semana,como acham que estará o tempo e o pais nesses dias?




Bem vindo ao meteoPT.
Se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações...

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=40175#post40175


Relativamente á questão o Vince já colocou aqui o percurso previsto, mas aqui fica mais um...


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 17:02)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo ao meteoPT.
> Se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações...
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=40175#post40175
> ...



entao 4ªfeira ja nao se passa nada ou fica sempre restos??conseguem restablezer tudo ou encontro so destruiçao?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> Tenho viagem marcada para a jamaica 4ªfeira e vou ficar durante uma semana,como acham que estará o tempo e o pais nesses dias?



Lê o tópico mais para trás, já há algumas respostas a perguntas idênticas.

Quando chegares, o tempo estará bom, mas o resto é que não se sabe... Provavelmente só mesmo na 3ªfeira se saberá se podes ir ou não, se o hotel, etc, está em bom estado ou nem por isso. Tenta falar com a agência a ver o que te dizem, embora eles também só lá mesmo para 3ªf também devem saber alguma coisa. E vai pensando na hipotese de te darem uma alternativa, que foi o que aconteceu hoje, em que cerca de 130 dos 330 que iam para o Yukatan foram para Punta Cana na Rep.Dominicana.

Logo que eu tenha acesso a relatórios de danos, situação dos hoteis, etc, eu colocarei aqui nos próximos dias. Como disse mais atrás, há alturas em que os furacões acabam por não provocar muitos estragos, ou atingem mais umas zonas e poupando outras quase de forma milagrosa.


Entretanto acaba de ser divulgado pela TSF aquilo que eu já desconfiava. 

Estão cerca de 300 portugueses num Hotel da Jamaica.

Se por acaso algum familiar vier ao forum por causa disso, aquilo que eu posso dizer que é que estejam totalmente tranquilos. As comunicações nestas alturas são complicadas, mas tudo corre impecávelmente em termos de segurança. As pessoas são evacuados para bons edifícios, onde vão passar provavelmente um dia inteiro. Os países das Caraíbas como a Jamaica lidam muito bem com estes fenónomos. A maior partes das vitimas acaba por ser com pessoas que não acataram as ordens de evacuação.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 17:08)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> entao 4ªfeira ja nao se passa nada ou fica sempre restos??conseguem restablezer tudo ou encontro so destruiçao?



Os rastos de destruição serão evidentes...





Relativamente à capacidade da Jamaica em restabelecer tudo, não faço ideia...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 17:23)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Brigantia disse:


> Relativamente à capacidade da Jamaica em restabelecer tudo, não faço ideia...



Por exemplo, olhando para o IVAN em 2004, com intensidade e percurso idêntico, a industria hoteleira recuperou muito bem, em poucos dias a maior parte estava operacional. Muitos resorts praticamente não foram afectados. Mas até 5ªfeira pode não haver muito tempo suficiente. 



> While some damage was unfortunately sustained by private homes and farmland, *I am happy to report that the tourism sector fared remarkably well, with minimal damage only in certain areas.  Four out of six of our resort areas were virtually unharmed.*  Specifically, the impact was felt most around Negril and on the South Coast, resulting in some property closures that are ongoing until power can be fully restored.  Elsewhere across the island, a large percentage of our hotels have remained fully operational with no interruption in service.
> 
> Most hotels that closed temporarily through lack of power are again open, and almost all will be fully operational by next week.  Properties that had closed before Ivan in order to complete renovation or refurbishment work are on schedule to re-open as originally planned.  Sandals Negril is currently completing some cosmetic work necessitated by the storm, and has chosen to remain closed for a refurbishment period involving more extensive upgrades that are in no way related to damage from Ivan.


Fonte: Report: Tourism impact on the Caribbean by Hurricanes Frances, Ivan, Jeanne


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 17:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

alguma imagem online directa??


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 17:37)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

novidades??


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> alguma imagem online directa??



O Vince colocou na página 3 do tópico alguns links para webcam's...


Relativamente a contactos institucionais penso que o apoio português para aquela zona se resume á Sec. Consular da Embaixada de Portugal em Havana e á  Sec. Consular da Embaixada de Portugal no México... corrijam se estiver enganado...

Aqui ficam os contactos:

Havana:

Endereço: Avenida 7ª, n.º 2207, esquina 24-Miramar Havana-Cuba 

Telefone: (00.537) 204.79.95
Fax: (00.537) 204.25.93

Email: embpthav@enet.cu

Horário de Atendimento Público:2ª , 3ª, e 4ª Feira - Das 9.30 às 12.30 horas.



México:

Endereço: Alpes 1370, Col Lomas de Chapultepec, Del. Miguel Hidalgo 11000 - México, D.F.

Telefone: (00.52.55) 55.20.78.97 / 55.20.25.62
Fax: (00.52.55) 55.20.46.88

Email: embpomex@prodigy.net.mx

Horário de Atendimento Público: De Segunda à Sexta-feira, das 8.30 às 15.30 horas.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> alguma imagem online directa??



Já estavam aqui alguns links no princípio da página:
Mas aqui vão de novo, vou tentar encontrar mais algumas logo à noite.

http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam4.htm
http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam3.htm
http://www.cebullaassociates.net/cam2.htm

De qualquer forma, o furacão ainda não chegou lá, e depois vai anoitecer, e amanhã duvido que as webcams funcionem.


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 18:01)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

sabem se algum voo ja foi cancelado?


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 18:05)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Às 19h o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC) lançará mais um aviso.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 18:08)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> sabem se algum voo ja foi cancelado?



Ontem houve voos para Punta Cana e Varadero que decorreram normalmente.
Hoje é que foi cancelado um para Cancun, que seguiu para Punta Cana com os que aceitaram a troca. Não sei se este voo fazia tb escala na Jamaica.
Amanhã há um da Orbest para a Jamaica, mas o mais certo é ser cancelado. Amanhã logo se vê o que é que acontece nesse caso.


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 18:16)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Segundo as informações do Aeroport Internacional de Manley até agora parece que só um voo interno foi cancelado:













http://manley-airport.com.jm/flash/statistics/flight_info.php


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

alguem tem viagem para a jamakica nos proximos dias???


----------



## sonia (19 Ago 2007 às 18:38)

*2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Boa tarde,

será que alguém me sabe dizer se ao passar o furacão poderão persistir tempestades tropicais?

Vou para a rivieira dia 24 e estamos com receio pq n sabemos se é apena so risco deste furacão ou poderá formar-se outro..alguém quer debater este assunto..obrigado


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Alguem Tem Novidades?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 18:47)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> Alguem Tem Novidades?



Agora é esperar...  vai demorar horas e horas a fustigar a Jamaica.

Uma banda lateral do DEAN já afecta a Jamaica, e o leste da ilha vai agora começar a ser afectada pelo nucleo mais activo.
O Dean em termos de aspecto e estrutura não é das mais assustadoras que tenho visto em furacões Cat4. 
Vamos ver se a Jamaica se aguenta.


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 18:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Vince disse:


> Agora é esperar...  vai demorar horas e horas a fustigar a Jamaica.
> 
> Uma banda lateral do DEAN já afecta a Jamaica, e o leste da ilha vai agora começar a ser afectada pelo nucleo mais activo.
> O Dean em termos de aspecto e estrutura não é das mais assustadoras que tenho visto em furacões Cat4.
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 18:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> PODE ATÉ NAO SER TAO GRAVE COMO FALAM?



Não sabemos.. à partida será violento, só estava a dizer que em termos de aspecto já vi pior. Acho que ele amanhã daqui a 24/36 horas é que terá uma estrutura perfeita. Mas o aspecto é uma coisa relativa. A ver o que diz o próximo aviso do NHC.
Um furacão é uma gigantesca tempestade, mas dentro desta tempestade nem tudo é igual, por isso é que há sempre zonas mais atingidas e outras menos.


----------



## Nuno (19 Ago 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Vince disse:


> Alguns links da Jamaica e ilhas Caimão, onde ainda não está mau tempo, mas não será por muito mais tempo:
> 
> *Notícias:*
> 
> ...



Deixaram de trabalhar as 3 ultimas webcam´s a contar de baixo  Eu estava a seguir por ai e de repente puf ! Sera o furacao Dean ja a fazer estragos?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



sonia disse:


> Boa tarde,
> será que alguém me sabe dizer se ao passar o furacão poderão persistir tempestades tropicais?
> Vou para a rivieira dia 24 e estamos com receio pq n sabemos se é apena so risco deste furacão ou poderá formar-se outro..alguém quer debater este assunto..obrigado



Não. Se sempre fores, talvez quando chegares no dia 25 ainda haja influência fraca de algumas bandas mais afastadas do Dean, e o ar deverá estar ainda com um bafo um pouco insuportável, mas passará rapidamente. A seguir a um furacão geralmente vem um tempo estupendo, muitas vezes até mais agradável do que normalmente, com menos humidade por exemplo. Quanto à outra pergunta da MP, vou analisar a situação para os próximos dias mais logo.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 19:10)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



vaga disse:


> Deixaram de trabalhar as 3 ultimas webcam´s a contar de baixo  Eu estava a seguir por ai e de repente puf ! Sera o furacao Dean ja a fazer estragos?



Parece que ainda não, pois o site funciona. Provavelmente o dono retirou-as da Net pois deve ter-se assustado com o tráfego e consumo de banda pois muita gente deveria estar a aceder a elas.


Video do Dean a partir do espaço. O regresso do Space Shuttle Endeavour também foi antecipado devido ao Dean.
*
Hurricane Dean from the International Space Station with the NASA STS-118 Shuttle Endeavour Crew - Saturday, August 18th, 2007*


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2007 às 19:26)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*








Aviso Público 26A do Centro Nacional de Furacões




> ...CENTRO DEL EXTREMADAMENTE PELIGROSO HURACAN DEAN ACERCANDOSE A
> JAMAICA...
> 
> UN AVISO DE HURACAN CONTINUA EN EFECTO PARA JAMAICA Y PARA LAS ISLAS
> ...




Aviso Completo em Inglês


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Para quem perguntou sobre o médio prazo, deixei um post no tópico genérico de furacões no Atlântico.
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=40594&postcount=148


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Evolução do Dean :

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/loop-ir2.html

Como hoje se têm registado muitos membros, aqui fica o tópico onde podem tirar algumas dúvidas sobre a classificação dos furacões, tornados, etc...
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=414


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 20:08)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Informação recolhida de um blog local (Cancun):

The current estimates are showing that Hurricane Dean may make landfall well south of Cancun. The current estimate is that Hurricane Dean’s center point will make landfall along the Yucatan about 100 miles south of Cancun, sometime close to 7 am on Tuesday morning.

Currently hurricane force winds extend out from the center of Hurricane Dean for 60 miles, and tropical storm force winds extend out 205 miles. Because hurricane winds move in a counter-clockwise motion, when Dean hits the Yucatan it’s strongest winds will be those on the north-side of the storm.

What does this mean to me? We could still get clobbered big time! If Hurricane Dean follows the current predicted tracks we will get tropical storm force winds. If Hurricane Dean jogs north just 40 miles we will be getting hurricane force winds.

Don’t relax yet Cancun!​
Alguém pode validar isto?


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 20:19)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

PESSOAL pela experiencia que tem,como as agencias vao agir nos proximos dias,normalmente o que os hhoteis fazem e que medidas tomam apos isto


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 20:32)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> PESSOAL pela experiencia que tem,como as agencias vao agir nos proximos dias,normalmente o que os hhoteis fazem e que medidas tomam apos isto



Pela minha experiência, o que se passa é o seguinte:

1) Os hoteis logo que a coisa acabe informam o operador do estado do hotel. Se este estiver indisponivel para a dara, geralmente costumam indicar alternativas próximas, pois pode suceder que alguns hoteis sejam menos afectados.

2) Se não existirem lá alternativas viáveis, o operador procura mesmo outro destino, por exemplo neste caso seria Rep.Dominicana ou Cuba provavelmente. Mas neste caso o cliente pode cancelar e reaver o dinheiro. No 1º caso não tenho a certeza... Também pode suceder não haver muita gente a aceitar a alternativa e o operador acabe por desistir de todo. Mas é raro, pois as pessoas querem passas as suas férias.


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 20:33)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Sobre as agencias de viagens, tenho viagem marcada para a Riviera Maya em 27/8, amanhã vou falar com a agencia para avaliar a situação, depois conto a reacção..

Se bem q eu trate directamente com uma agencia espanhola e tenha uma posição de algum previlégio.....


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 20:45)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



heartspro disse:


> Informação recolhida de um blog local (Cancun):
> Alguém pode validar isto?



Sim, está correcto. Segundo as previsões, que podem mudar, a zona teoricamente mais afectada corresponde à mancha roxa desta imagem, e a parte norte da tempestade costuma ser sempre pior precisamente pelas razões que ele explicou.
E neste cenário, ninguém no Yukatan pode estar verdadeiramente descansado, pois as previsões vão sempre mudando um pouco.






Neste cenário, um landfall com Cat5, é provável que alguns dos vossos hoteis fiquem indisponiveis, mas Cancun não deverá ter problemas de maior. Pelo que podem também ir pensando nesse cenário de eventualmente vos virem a propôr uma estadia em cancun. Eu já lá estive, não tem a exuberância da natureza da Riviera, mas a partir de lá fazem na mesma as tradicionais excursões a Tulum, Xel-Ha, etc. E tem a vantagem de estarem próximo da cidade, para compras, etc, e a diversão nocturna é uma das melhores do mundo.
Mas isto é tudo cenários, pois se ele muda de rota mais para norte, pode suceder o inverso.


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 21:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Q sorte 

O resort para onde vou (??) na próxima semana é em Playa Paraíso, em frente à Ilha Cozumel.... ou seja na orla norte da "zona de impacto":


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 21:15)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Agora que falei nisso, tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor.

Uma coisa importante para todos vocês é também o estado dos parques.
Assim além dos hoteis, tentem saber o estado das praias, eu sei que com o Wilma houve praias que simplesmente desapareceram. 
E além das praias, os parques. Porque ir à Riviera e não poder ir por exemplo a Xel-Ha, eu por exemplo acho que já não queira ir, pois é um dos sitios mais lindos onde já estive. E eu sei que Xel-Ha fechou durante algum tempo depois do Wilma. Mas como disse ateriormente, o Wilma em 2005 foi o mais intenso furacão desde que há registos no Atlântico. É provável que o Dean não seja tão mau.


Última imagem do Dean, agora parece-me mais perfeito do que antes. Talvez a melhor imagem que já vi desde que ele se formou.
Acho que o que se vê no olho são os temiveis vortexes.

21:32 (20:32 UTC)


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Uma estação no Wunderground em Kingston, Jamaica, antes de parar de transmitir.





http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 22:32)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

*Furacão "Dean" já provoca fortes ventos e chuvas na Jamaica*

Horace Help Kingston, 19 ago (EFE).- Fortes ventos e chuvas já castigam a Jamaica diante da proximidade do furacão "Dean", de categoria quatro, enquanto a maioria da população espera a chegada do ciclone em casa.
Com medo de possíveis saques, a maioria dos jamaicanos decidiu ficar em suas casas, apesar dos pedidos do Governo para que a população se dirija aos abrigos. A companhia de eletricidade anunciou a suspensão do abastecimento, para evitar danos nos equipamentos, deixando o país praticamente incomunicável.
O último boletim do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC), com sede em Miami, emitido às 15h (horário de Brasília), indica que o olho do furacão estava a 125 quilômetros de Kingston, ou seja, próximo à latitude 17,1 norte, longitude 76 oeste. O olho do ciclone estará muito perto do sul do litoral da Jamaica dentro de seis a 12 horas, acrescentou o NHC, após afirmar que o "Dean" se movimenta a 30 km/h.
A primeira-ministra jamaicana, Portia Simpson Miller, voltou a pedir aos habitantes que busquem refúgio em escolas, centros esportivos e outras instalações. No entanto, muitos preferem esperar o ciclone em suas casas. 
Um porta-voz do Governo reconheceu que "não se pode obrigar as pessoas a abandonar suas casas". Desta forma, a Polícia aconselha, mas não obriga os jamaicanos a se refugiarem nos centros de assistência, como o Estádio Nacional.
"Não vamos sair daqui. É a nossa casa, nosso bairro. Já enfrentamos outros furacões, e não temos medo", afirmou um pescador, que preferiu não se identificar, no velho Port Royal, que durante séculos foi o centro de atividade dos piratas no Caribe. Entre os poucos que abandonaram Port Royal está Tyrome Lindsey, de 47 anos, que decidiu se refugiar com a esposa e três filhos em um dos centros habilitados pelo Governo. "É o mais prudente. Sempre ficamos neste bairro, mas tenho medo de que o ciclone destrua tudo", disse Lindsey, enquanto embarcava com a família em um ônibus fretado pelas autoridades.
A Polícia patrulha as ruas permanentemente com tanques e veículos militares em Port Royal e outros bairros de Kingston. "Estamos tomando todas as medidas possíveis para garantir a segurança", assinalou Linval Bailey, subcomissário da Polícia de Kingston. A cidade estava agitada pela manhã. Enquanto a velocidade dos ventos aumentava, o povo se apressava para reforçar com madeira as portas e as janelas.
Simpson Miller pediu que a população não espere até o último momento para estar preparada, e reiterou que o país permanece em estado de emergência. 
A campanha para as eleições gerais do dia 27 de agosto foi suspensa pela chegada do furacão, e as autoridades definirão se o pleito será adiado.
Desde a meia-noite de sábado, entrou em vigor na Jamaica um toque de recolher. Além disso, os dois aeroportos internacionais do país foram fechados, e as pessoas estão se refugiando em suas casas ou em abrigos. 
Os últimos turistas abandonaram a ilha no sábado, e os hotéis permanecem fechados e preparados para receber os ventos de 230 km/h do "Dean", assim como fortes chuvas.
As Ilhas Cayman estão em uma situação similar. Elas receberão o impacto direto do ciclone, o primeiro da temporada de furacões do Atlântico este ano.
O "Dean", que deixou pelo menos uma pessoa morta em Santa Lúcia, duas em Dominica e mais uma na República Dominicana, será o primeiro furacão a atingir diretamente a Jamaica desde 1988, quando o ciclone "Gilbert" matou 45 pessoas e gerou muitos danos econômicos no país.

Último Segundo


----------



## Guilhati (19 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Pois é pessoal agradeço desde já toda a informação postada até agora pois realmente a nossa comunicação social vai de mal a pior e pouco ou nada se sabe sobre o DEAN.
O que se passa é que neste momento tenho familia na Riviera Maia e estamos todos muito preocupados!
Estou portanto a seguir tudo o que se passa com muita atenção para poder informar via sms o pessoal que lá está e posso-vos adiantar tá tudo mt tranquilo!!


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 22:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

É da minha vista ou o landfall en Yucatán foi "puxado" mais para sul em relação há umas horas atrás?


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



heartspro disse:


> É da minha vista ou o landfall en Yucatán foi "puxado" mais para sul em relação há umas horas atrás?



Estou a acompanhar passo a passo as noticias que estao a dar internacionalmente e na minha opiniao tambem acho que se esta a deslocar mais para sul.Alguem mais com essa ideia??


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 22:48)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Guilhati disse:


> Pois é pessoal agradeço desde já toda a informação postada até agora pois realmente a nossa comunicação social vai de mal a pior e pouco ou nada se sabe sobre o DEAN.
> O que se passa é que neste momento tenho familia na Riviera Maia e estamos todos muito preocupados!
> Estou portanto a seguir tudo o que se passa com muita atenção para poder informar via sms o pessoal que lá está e posso-vos adiantar tá tudo mt tranquilo!!



Sabes quando voltam ? Teoricamente o avião que hoje era para ir para lá e que foi para Punta Cana, passará por lá para trazer os que estavam agora a acabar a semana de férias. Penso eu... Pior sorte tiveram os que estavam na Jamaica.

Do que eu sei, em Cancun/Riviera está tudo a correr bem, tiveram bastante tempo de antecedência e o governo proibiu a entrada de mais turistas, estão a chegar muitos aviões para levar tudo embora, mais de 80 mil pessoas. Mas está tudo a correr muito bem e de forma tranquila. O aeroporto de Cancun ainda vai ficar aberto bastante tempo.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



heartspro disse:


> É da minha vista ou o landfall en Yucatán foi "puxado" mais para sul em relação há umas horas atrás?



Sim, foi actualizado agora. Está a passar cerca de 40km mais a sul do que antes
E posso tb dizer que dos 5 modelos numéricos mais importantes, apenas 2 deles passam mais a norte do path oficial do NHC (que é uma especie de consenso) e outros 3 passam mais a sul.


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Sabem dizer quando esta previsto deixar a jamaica?e para quando noticias de la?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> Sabem dizer quando esta previsto deixar a jamaica?e para quando noticias de la?



Está agora a ser fustigada de forma severa, e isto vai durar até às 6 da manhã.
Como normalmente tudo o que é electricidade e comunicações fica afectado, vai levar pelo menos um dia até que comece a haver notícias mais detalhadas. Pelo que só a partir de 3ªf de manhã é que deve haver bastante report's, mas pode ser que amanhã à noite já se saiba alguma coisa.


23:02 (22:02 UTC)


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 23:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Aqui ficam mais algumas imagens da evolução do Dean...











http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/loop-vis.htmlhttp://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/loop-vis.html


----------



## sunsetvillas (19 Ago 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Boa noite..

Conheci estre site por causa do furação.. tenho um amigo que esta na jamaica juntamente com mais 150 portugueses.. 

A situação nao esta facil, mas estao a ser bem tratados e ja mudaram para um hotel mais resistente.. 

Ás 19h da jamaica, 1h em portugal vai ser a passagem do furacao..

Tenho trocado sms com ele e neste momento estao fechados na casa de banho com o colchão a tapar a janela e com móveis por tras.. Em principio vão ter que estar assim durante 8horas..

Vamos ter fé..

Já sabem mais novidades sobre o furacao? Se sempre se mantem em cat4?

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 23:29)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



sunsetvillas disse:


> A situação nao esta facil, mas estao a ser bem tratados e ja mudaram para um hotel mais resistente..
> Ás 19h da jamaica, 1h em portugal vai ser a passagem do furacao..
> Tenho trocado sms com ele e neste momento estao fechados na casa de banho com o colchão a tapar a janela e com móveis por tras.. Em principio vão ter que estar assim durante 8horas..
> 
> ...




Ora bolas, se estão assim fechados na casa de banho é porque está mesmo violento. De outras experiências que aconteceram com amigos meus não foi preciso isso.
Sim, deverão ter que estar assim umas 8 horas, devem ter começado há 2 horas atrás e vão ficar mais umas 6.horas. Mas vai tudo correr bem. Estamos todos a fazer força por eles. Mantem-nos informados.

Quanto à intensidade, sim é Cat4, em processo de intensificação nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas, amanhã chegará a Cat5 de certeza.


----------



## sunsetvillas (19 Ago 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Estava ao bocado a mandar sms mas ja ficaram pendentes.. ás 21.30 foi a hora da ultima sms que recebi..
Aquilo deve estar mesmo mau..


----------



## heartspro (19 Ago 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Da Jamaica é dificil virem informações, visto que teoricamente a energia eléctrica foi cortada, por precaução, antes da passagem do furacão...

Pelos vistos os SMS (ainda) funcionam...

Não há que recear, os hóteis sabem o que fazem...


----------



## marques (19 Ago 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



sunsetvillas disse:


> Estava ao bocado a mandar sms mas ja ficaram pendentes.. ás 21.30 foi a hora da ultima sms que recebi..
> Aquilo deve estar mesmo mau..



sabe para que hotel eles foram levados?sempre que tiver noticias agradeço o post pois tenho viagem marcada para esta 4ª e ainda nao sei bem o que fazer


----------



## sunsetvillas (19 Ago 2007 às 23:39)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Bem por agora nao vou conseguir saber mais nada porque o telemovel la ja nao funciona..

Ele disse-me que só as 18.40 de lisboa é que começou a chover e a levantar vento..

As imagens de satélite são impressionates..

De resto foram sempre bem tratados e informados..

Quando souber mais coisas digo..


----------



## sunsetvillas (19 Ago 2007 às 23:42)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Eles estavam no beaches resort, mas nao perguntei para qual foram.. 

Mas ele disse-me o hotel para onde foram levados aparentava ser bem resistente..

Faz-me é confusão que esses hoteis nao tenham abrigos na cave do hotel para estes casos visto seren frequentes os furacoes..


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Amanhã 338 portugueses em Cancun e Riviera já tem garantia de regresso. 
Mas é necessário um outro avião, e o aeroporto fecha amanhã às 15:00, e ainda não está garantido que tenha slot para aterrar antes de fechar.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Ventos de 183 km/h e rajadas de 222 km/h registados há pouco em Kingston  São ventos Cat3, ainda bastante afastado do centro


Está a anoitecer na Jamaica

23:45 (22:45 UTC)


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

Ola, Boa Noite!!

Eu vou para a Jamaica só para o fim do mês de Setembro, mas dependerá de como ficará tudo a nível de condições.

Só espero que não aconteça nada de mal a ninguém e que passe num instante.

Mas passei aqui para informar que nas noticias já houve portugueses que falaram telefonicamente da Jamaica com a comunicação. Neste momento ainda existem algumas comunicações, os portugueses foram todos reencaminhados para o hotel gran principe, pois é o mais resistente. Está tudo a ser respeitado e muito calmo. Está vento e já chove, mas ainda está calmo, isto em relação ao que se falava, claro que de um momento para o outro pode ficar complicado, mas de momento está tudo ok. Por volta da 1h da manha em Portugal é quando se prevê a passagem do furacão.

Esperemos que não seja trágico para ninguém e nem para a pequena ilha jamaicana.


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 00:41)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Hoobit disse:


> Ola, Boa Noite!!
> 
> Eu vou para a Jamaica só para o fim do mês de Setembro, mas dependerá de como ficará tudo a nível de condições.
> 
> ...



TENHO A VIAGEM MARCADA PARA 4ªFEIRA SINCERAMENTE ESTOU DE MAOS 

ATADAS SEM SABER O QUE FAZER ALGUMA DICA?


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 00:48)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> TENHO A VIAGEM MARCADA PARA 4ªFEIRA SINCERAMENTE ESTOU DE MAOS
> 
> ATADAS SEM SABER O QUE FAZER ALGUMA DICA?




Neste momento é complicado, mas o ideal é ir falando com a agência de viagens, pois eles quando falarem com os operadores, saberão ao certo se existem ou não condições.

Normalmente, depois de um furacão, vem sempre um tempo maginifico, mas para já é esperar e ver o que acontece.


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*

alguem tem mais imagens recentes?


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



marques disse:


> alguem tem mais imagens recentes?



Agora é noite, só imagens de Infravermelho


----------



## Guilhati (20 Ago 2007 às 01:42)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Vince disse:


> Amanhã 338 portugueses em Cancun e Riviera já tem garantia de regresso.
> Mas é necessário um outro avião, e o aeroporto fecha amanhã às 15:00, e ainda não está garantido que tenha slot para aterrar antes de fechar.




A informação que tenho dos meus familiares não é essa!!!
As ordens que lhe deram foi para ficar no Hotel, apenas os moveram de um edf que estava a 30m da Praia para outro mais distante...isto segundo o número de emergência para Portugueses que estão no México.
E aconselharam a comprar mais comida e bebida para porem no quarto.

A data prevista para terminarem as férias na Riviera Maia era 25 Agosto!!

Não percebo nada...

Mas estamos todos muito preocupados!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 01:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean (Furacão)*



Guilhati disse:


> A informação que tenho dos meus familiares não é essa!!!
> As ordens que lhe deram foi para ficar no Hotel, apenas os moveram de um edf que estava a 30m da Praia para outro mais distante...isto segundo o número de emergência para Portugueses que estão no México.
> E aconselharam a comprar mais comida e bebida para porem no quarto.
> A data prevista para terminarem as férias na Riviera Maia era 25 Agosto!!
> ...



Voltei a ouvir a notícia na TSF, e é assim: esses 338 estavam prestes a sair de Cancun ainda esta noite, seriam cerca de 1/3 do total desse operador, se não me engano, Mundo Vip. Operador esse que está a tentar conseguir fazer lá chegar outro avião antes do aeroporto fechar, mas poderá ser dificil.

Quanto às preocupações, vai correr tudo bem, se eles ficam no Hotel é porque é dos bem construidos. Em 2005 houve 2 furacões potentes na Riviera/Cancun e não aconteceu nada a ninguém, para lá da chatice das férias estragadas.


----------



## kika (20 Ago 2007 às 01:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boa noite,
é a primeira vez que entro neste site e, tudo por causa do DEAN.
o meu namorado está na Jamaica e não temos notícias. só aqui encontrei alguma informação actualizada ao momento.
Obrigada por toda a informação e não deixem de a transmitir. são já muitas as famílias preocupadas e a aguardar notícias.


----------



## dany (20 Ago 2007 às 02:02)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Vince, socorro!
Sou brasileira, moro em São Paulo e vou pra Cancun dia 28/08. Certamente o DEAN terá passado, porém se estamos na temporada de furacões, será que tem previsões de outro???
Você saberia me informar se passado o DEAN terá sol?
SOcorro, terei que cancelar minhas férias, estou esperando faz 2 anos!
obrigada Dany


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 02:11)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



dany disse:


> Vince, socorro!
> Sou brasileira, moro em São Paulo e vou pra Cancun dia 28/08. Certamente o DEAN terá passado, porém se estamos na temporada de furacões, será que tem previsões de outro???
> Você saberia me informar se passado o DEAN terá sol?
> SOcorro, terei que cancelar minhas férias, estou esperando faz 2 anos!
> obrigada Dany



Está um post sobre isso no outro tópico genérico de furacões. 
Para já não há nada previsto, e como falta apenas uma semana, acho que seria muito improvável haver outro furacão nesta zona. Há alguns sinais de um que se dirigiria para a Florida, mas é ainda muito prematuro dizer que sim ou não. Mas vamos acompanhando a situação nos próximos dias no tópico dos furacões no Atlântico.
Além do mais, um furacão como este Dean, amanhã ao atingir Cat5 vai consumir muito calor disponível na água, o que prejudicaria sempre o desenvolvimento de um eventual que se lhe seguisse.

Sim, costuma estar excelente tempo depois de um furacão passar, pelo menos durante alguns dias.


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 02:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

E é possivel, depois deste furacão, existir mais algum a fustigar as caraibas?? Jamaica, Haiti, Republica, entre outros...

Este fórum é mesmo muito útil, nas pesquisas que fiz gostei da maneira como se debatem ideias e a informação existente. Parabéns...


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 03:26)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

há mais algumas informaçoes recentes do dean?


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 03:45)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

A CNN está a passar noticias do furacão de 20 em 20 minutos. A situação já se sabe, é de chuva e vento. Vamos ver se amanhã de manhã já está mais calmo na Jamaica. A zona mais fustigada, isto pelas noticias é a sul da Jamaica. Mal acalme de certeza que a informação será mais rápida em relação a condições. Os operadores normalmente falam com as agências sobre essa situação. 

Normalmente depois de um furação grande, o bom tempo regressa...o que é ainda mais chato é o facto de o último furacão a passar na Jamaica tenha sido em 1988...e agora lá se lembrou outra vez de ocorrer.


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 07:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Bom dia a todos, já noticias mais concretas sobre dean? já saiu da jamaica?


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 08:13)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Bom dia a todos,

*Jamaica*

Em termos de vento o pior já passou, a Jamaica já saiu há pouco da zona dos ventos mais perigosos, embora ainda sofra os efeitos duma banda bastante intensa. As notícias vão demorar a aparecer, pois só a esta hora existem algumas condições de segurança para sair para fora e perceber a dimensão dos estragos e começar os trabalhos de restabelecer electricidade e comunicações. Mas como há bastante comunicação social na ilha com meios autónomos, pode ser que as notícias aparecam mais rápido do que é habitual. A ver se temos rapidamente notícias dos nossos compatriotas.












*México*

Mais uma pequena alteração na previsão oficial, o trajecto desviou-se mais uns 25 km para sul.  Pode parecer pouco, mas num furacão 20 ou 30 km podem significar estar fora da área dos ventos mais intensos. Para Cancun seria excelente, para a Riviera depende da área.
Recomendo no entanto cautela, pois tudo poderá mudar mais para norte. Este movimento tão para Oeste é raro nos furacões nesta zona, que tem sempre a tendência de curvarem mais para norte. As previsões são estas devido a uma situação excepcional do Jet e de uma Upper Level Low no Golfo.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 09:05)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Enquanto aguardamos por notícias da Jamaica aqui ficam as imagens de satélite...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 09:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Chegam boas notícias da Jamaica. A TSF já conseguiu falar com um português (Vitor Gouveia) que explicou que o inferno acabou um pouco mais cedo do que o previsto, durou apenas 6 horas e terminou de forma quase repentina. E estava agora calmamente na varanda do hotel a olhar para o mar. Foi mau, muito mau, estava muito emocionado, fala em milgre e agradeceu o facto de os terem mudado para um hotel muito resistente.
Não sei se todos os portugueses estão ou não no mesmo local, mas é provável, e aparentemente as comunicações por telemovel estarão operacionais.


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 10:08)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

o pessoal que esteve por aqui que tinha familia ou amigos na jamaica já conseguio algum contacto hoje?

Até ao momento o vou que sai hoje ás 13h de Lisboa para montego bay nao está canselado


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 10:48)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Tudo parece confirmar de que correu sem problemas, só um grande susto e uma história para contar aos netos.  Há aqui um pormenor importante que não sabiamos, mas o robusto hotel para onde foram transferidos ficava na costa norte, que como vimos durante a noite era a menos afectada. Como se previa, foram bem tratados e de forma segura e profissional.




> O furacão Dean, considerado «potencialmente catastrófico», intensificou-se à medida que avança em direcção às ilhas Caimão, depois de domingo ter passado pela Jamaica, onde foi decretado o estado de emergência, informa a agência Lusa.
> 
> *Os cerca de 300 portugueses presentes na Jamaica não tiveram qualquer problema. Segundo relatou Mónica Gomes à RTP, «o furacão passou pela parte sul, por isso não afectou muito os portugueses, que foram todos deslocados para a zona norte da ilha». Tratados «muito bem» pelo pessoal do hotel, «ninguém teve problemas», faltando apenas saber quando é que vai haver voo de regresso a Portugal.*
> 
> ...




*
Pedia aos que tem familiares e amigos lá, que depois quando regressassem alguns viessem aqui contar a epopeia e partilhar algumas fotografias. Penso que eles próprios vão apreciar a leitura deste thread para verem como se viu de fora o que eles viveram lá. Ao longo do dia vamos tentar arranjar informações mais detalhadas dos hoteis e de eventuais estragos para os que vão seguir em breve para a zona.*


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 11:19)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*JAMAICA*

Um relatório preliminar dos efeitos na Jamaica:



> *Damage caused by Hurricane Dean - Office of Disaster Preparedness and Emergency Management (ODPEM)*
> 
> 
> *Parishes*
> ...



*Video de ontem à tarde na Jamaica* (clicar no botão play)

[VIDEO]http://www.stormdv.com/incoming_video/blog_dean_kingston_wind1.wmv[/VIDEO]


--------------------------------------------------------------------

*MARTINICA*
Um video da Ilha de Martinica afectada pelo Dean há uns dias atrás.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*NHC prevê aumento de intensidade do Dean nas próximas 24 horas*

Presstur 20-08-2007 (10h34) A previsão do National Hurricane Center é de que o Dean, actualmente com ventos máximos de 130 nós (234 Km/h), nas próximas 24 horas vá ganhando força à medida que atravessa o Mar das Caraíbas, atingindo os 135 nós (243 Km/h) nas próximas 12 horas e os 140 nós (252 Km/h) em 24 horas. Sobre o trajecto do Dean, as previsões apontam para que mantenha uma deslocamento no sentido Oeste-Noroeste.
Às 9h00 UTC estava a 17,7 graus Norte e 80,7 graus Oeste e o NHC prevê que dentro de 12 horas se situe em 18,1 graus Norte e 83,5 graus oeste e que evolua depois para 18,8 graus Norte e 87 graus Oeste (dentro de 24 horas). O NHC prevê que o furacão perca força quando passar sobre a Península do Yucatán, México, e que dentro de 36 horas a força do vento caia para 75 nós (135 Km/h).
A previsão a 48 horas, já com o Dean sobre a Baía de Campeche, é de que o Dean volte a ganhar força (vento de 90 nós ou 162 Km/h). A informação do NHC refere que a observação do furacão por um avião da Força Aérea dos Estados Unidos evidenciou uma estrutura do núcleo de paredes concêntricas e que o Dean está a atravessar águas quentes, concluindo que tem o potencial para atingir a Categoria 5 da escala Saffir-Simpson.

PressTur


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 11:58)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Cuba evacua mais de 400 mil diante de ameaça do furacão Dean*

HAVANA - Mais de 400 mil pessoas foram evacuadas em Cuba, em sua maioria nas províncias do leste, diante da ameaça do furacão Dean. Em sua passagem pelo Caribe, ele começou a ser sentido no litoral sudeste da ilha, segundo fontes oficiais. Ele deixou pelo menos sete mortos em sua passagem pelas ilhas de Santa Lúcia, Dominica, República Dominicana e Haiti. O Dean, o primeiro furacão da temporada no Atlântico Norte, desloca-se pelo sul da Jamaica com categoria 4 da escala Saffir-Simpson - máxima de 5 -, arrasta ventos sustentados de 230km/h e avança rumo oeste-noroeste, em direção à península mexicana de Iucatã, a cerca de 30km/h.
Apesar de não passar diretamente por Cuba, sua proximidade já provocou inundações no leste da ilha e ressacas com ondas de até quatro metros, embora as autoridades cubanas ainda não tenham feito uma avaliação dos danos. A Defesa Civil ordenou evacuações maciças nas províncias em risco, com especial atenção para Granma (cerca de 850 quilômetros ao leste de Havana), onde foram evacuadas mais de 276 mil pessoas, sua vizinha Santiago de Cuba - com cerca de 100 mil evacuados - e Guantánamo, com aproximadamente 30 mil.
Na província ocidental de Pinar del Río foram evacuadas pelo menos 20 mil pessoas, diante da possibilidade de inundações e desmoronamentos de casas em mal estado, segundo a estatal Agência de Informação Nacional (AIN). O relatório mais recente do chefe do Centro de Previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia da ilha, José Rubiera, informou sobre penetrações do mar no extremo oriental da ilha e anunciou para as próximas horas chuvas localmente intensas, ventos de até 65km/h e risco de inundações também no litoral sul do centro e ocidente do país.

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Ilhas Cayman impõem toque de recolher diante de chegada do furacão "Dean"*

Miami, 20 ago (EFE).- As autoridades das Ilhas Cayman declararam o toque de recolher diante da iminente chegada hoje do furacão "Dean", que com força 4 na escala de 5 Saffir-Simpson, aproxima-se do território, de onde já foi evacuada a maioria dos turistas. Segundo informou o Governo local em seu site, o toque de recolher foi declarado para proteger os moradores das três ilhas e será suspenso assim que as condições permitirem.
O furacão "Dean", que se afasta da Jamaica, pode alcançar hoje a categoria 5, a maior na escala Saffir-Simpson, com ventos superiores a 240 km/h, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC), com sede em Miami (EUA). Às 3h (de Brasília), o NHC situava o olho do furacão, com categoria 4 nas escala Saffir-Simpson, cerca de 240 quilômetros ao sudeste da ilha de Gran Caimán, movimentando-se a 32 km/h sentido oeste. 
A Polícia das Ilhas Cayman começou a aplicar ontem à noite o toque de recolher e só os membros das equipes de emergência e serviços essenciais têm permissão para circular de noite. 
Segundo o NHC, os ventos máximos sustentados chegaram quase 240 km/h, com seqüências superiores, e os ventos com força de furacão alcançam os 95 quilômetros em relação ao olho do furacão, situado a essa hora a 17,7 graus latitude norte e 79,7 longitude oeste.
A ameaça do furacão "Dean" nas próximas 24 horas abrange, além da Jamaica e as ilhas Cayman, por onde passará hoje, do litoral de Belize a Cancún (México), segundo o NHC. O Centro Nacional de Furacões americano mantém o alerta nas próximas 36 horas para o norte de Cancún, no leste da península mexicana do Iucatã, até a Cidade de Carmen. Também mantém o aviso de vigilância para o leste de Cuba, e o sul de Belize até a costa guatemalteca.
O "Dean" causou pelo menos sete mortes em sua passagem pelas ilhas de Santa Lúcia, Dominica, República Dominicana e Haiti, e centenas de milhares de pessoas tiveram de ser evacuadas ou buscar refúgio.
O furacão "Ivan", considerado o pior desastre natural das Ilhas Cayman em 50 anos, causou em 2004 diversos danos no território e ocasionou o atraso das eleições previstas para novembro daquele ano.

Último Segundo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Ago 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boas pessoal, parabéns pelo seguimento! 

Aqui podem ver o bicho a chegar às ilhas Caimão:

http://www.caymanchillin.com/caymanchillin-live.htm


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Ago 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-04-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Ah, e seguir a informação meteorológica aqui:

http://www.caymanchillin.com/caymanchillin-weather.html

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Ledo (20 Ago 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

A minha colega qe ia hoje para Montego Bay, a operadora cancelou a viagem pq disse qe nao havia condiçoes na ilha: sem electricidade, água e em redor do hotel existe grande destruição. A alternativa qe lhe deram foi Republica dominicana, qe é para onde ela vai agora.

Houve operadoras qe nao deram essa alternativa e visto qe o voo já se podia realizar vai colocar as pessoas em Montego Bay, mesmo havendo condições mínimas, não lhes dando outras alternativas. A minha amiga teve sorte na operadora.


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Pelas últimas noticias, a Jamaica foi atingida mais na parte sul, mas como é obvio existem sempre alguns estragos. Mas atenção que o furacão vai em força para as ilhas Caimão e México.


----------



## anjo (20 Ago 2007 às 13:02)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

boa TARDE!SE ISSO É POSSIVEL PRA QUEM ESPERA COM TANTA ANSIEDADE NOTICIAS DO DEAN.TENHO ESTADO COLADA A ESTE SITE E OUTROS MAIS EM  BUSCA DE NOTICIAS.TENHO VIAGEM MARCADA PRA RIVIERA MAIA NO DIA 26 E NAO SEI O QUE ME VAI ACONTECER.LEDO A TUA AMIGA SEGUIU VIAGEM POR QUE OPERADORA?
A MINHA É A IBEROJET E AS NOTICIAS NA TV NAO SAO MUITO ANIMADORAS EM RELACAO A MINHA OPERADORA E A EVACUAÇAO DOS PORTUGUESES DE CANCUN.ACHO QUE ESTAO A EVACUAR TODA GENTE E OS TUGAS ESTAO A FICAR PRA TRAS.SOMOS MESMO UNS COITADINHOS!:
MUITO OBRIGADO POR TODAS AS INFORMACOES.JA APRENDI MAIS NESTES DIAS SOBRE FURACOES DO QUE NAS AULAS DE GEOGRAFIA.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Já está a nascer o dia na Jamaica.

13:15 (12:15 UTC)







O Dean está a passar por um novo ciclo EWRC (Eyewall replacement cycle). Durante esta fase enfraquecerá um pouco (ou pelo menos não se intensifica mais), para retomar depois uma forte reintensificação. 

Para o Yukatan México, os dois grandes factores em jogo nesta altura é a intensidade e o local do landfall.
A intensidade está previsto que a partir deste ciclo ele se intensifique continuamente até chegar a Categoria 5. Mas pode não suceder...

Quando ao local do landfall, desde ontem tem havido alteração para sul, o que poderá ser uma benção para Cancun e um aligeirar dos danos para a Riviera.
Mas hoje ouvi algumas reportagens nos Media demasiado tranquilizadoras com este desvio, primeiro porque ele não é assim tão acentuado, segundo, o desvio está longe de ser consensual nos vários modelos, e terceiro, mesmo a ocorrer, a situação na Riviera está longe de ser pacífica... estamos a falar dum Cat5...
De qualquer forma, mesmo no pior cenário, Cancun está numa situação mais confortável, e isso é positivo, é mais uma área segura para estar, e sobretudo porque o aeroporto sofrendo menos danos poderá ficar operacional mais rapidamente.

Trajecto previsto oficial, um consenso, e áreas de impacto (manchas):






Trajectos de vários modelos diferentes:












*PS:* Entretanto actualizei o cenário para os próximos dias no tópico generalista dos Furacões no Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 14:12)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O voo para Montego Bay (Jamaica) que saia às 13:00 está para sair às 15:00 para Punta Cana. Presumo que depois, se for possível, seguirá para a Jamaica para trazer os portugueses. Mas estou apenas a supôr, porque há o problema das tripulações terem que descansar...

*20/08  	13:00 OBS407 Orbest 	Punta Cana 	T1 	Estimated: 15:00*

O voo que hoje seguiria para Cancun foi cancelado. Mas a notícia abaixo transcrita diz que que vão 2 aviões para Cancun recolher mais portugueses.
Entretanto o voo de ontem à noite já chegou de Cancun.

*20/08  	12:35 OBS201 Orbest 	Cancun 	T1 Arrived: 12:45 *




> *Furacão Dean: Dois mil portugueses na Jamaica e no México, três aviões vão hoje recolher turistas*
> 
> Lisboa, 20 Ago (Lusa) - Cerca de dois mil portugueses estão na Jamaica e no México, países na rota do furacão Dean e para onde seguem hoje três aviões vazios para recolher turistas, disse fonte da Associação Portuguesa de Agências de Viagem e Turismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## marques (20 Ago 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boa Tarde

Tive a confirmaçao que o voou que esta marcado para 4ªfeira as 13h para montego bay esta tudo confirmado e que pelo menos nos hoteis da cadeia Ryu se encontram a funcionar normalmente e "quase" sem danos por isso tudo vai correr dentro da normalidade


----------



## heartspro (20 Ago 2007 às 17:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Anjo,

vou (??) no dia 27 para a Riviera Maya (hotel Iberostar em Playa Paraíso), falei hoje com a agencia de viagens, directamente em Espanha, vamos voltar a fazer um ponto de situação na 4ª feira para tomar uma decisão...

Depois informo aqui o que me disserem, em principio estou razoavelmente optimista, o desvio para sul é ligeiramente animador, mas só depois da passagem do furacão é que se vai saber...

É importante controlar o alarmismo, não somos coitadinhos, desde que se cumpram as regras o risco para quem lá está é mínimo...

Haja fé...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*JAMAICA*

Muitos hoteis passaram a crise com estragos mínimos, e alguns vão abrir já hoje, embora seja preciso cuidado pois pode depender muita da zona. Se calhar de outros mais afectados poderá ainda não haver novidades.
O aeroporto já abriu para voos de emergência mas em breve estará operacional para voos comerciais.




> The Jamaica Public Service Company (JPS) says the results of preliminary assessments in the aftermath of Hurricane Dean should be available by 1:30 p.m.
> JPS Corporate Communications Manager Winsome Callum says emergency teams have been deployed islandwide to conduct the assessments.
> NWC update
> The National Water Commission, NWC says it has begun assessments of water systems that are currently out of operation.
> ...




Algumas mensagens que consegui recolher até agora:



> ------------------------------
> I just spoke with my neighbor at Point Village and he assured me that PV escaped the menace of Dean. No trees are down, no flooding into ground floor apartments, rock pool is fine. He thought Ivan was a bigger deal than Dean. I’m sure that there is a bunch of cleaning up to do but there is no visible destruction.
> ------------------------------
> "Talked with Selina just now. She is will as are Big Roy and kids. They
> ...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Cancun/Riviera Maia*

O NHC manteve mais ou menos o mesmo path no último aviso. O que me surpeendeu um pouco, porque são muitos os modelos que o dão um pouco mais a norte. Vamos ver se mantem no próximo. O pior é que continua a manter o landfall como Cat5. Um landfall como Cat5 é muito raro com tanta Terra para interagir antes do centro ficar onshore. Será sinal de que prevêm um Cat5 muito forte e o facto do Yukatan ser praticamente plano tambem deve ser umas das explicações.

*Path oficial (vermelho e laranja) e outros*







*17:15 /16:15 UTC*








> BOLETIN
> *HURACAN DEAN ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  30*
> NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL042007
> 1100 AM EDT LUNES 20 DE AGOSTO DE 2007
> ...



Aviso em inglês


*A análise de ventos do DEAN feita pela NOAA Hurricane Research Division (produto exprimental)*
Nesta imagem vê-se bem a importância que uns meros 30 ou 40km podem ter.

Ontem à noite na Jamaica (23:30 - 22:30 UTC)








Hoje às 14:30 (13:30 UTC)


----------



## sonia (20 Ago 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Tb vou para  a rivieira maya dia 24, será que vai estar bom tempo depois da passagem do furacão? será que n vai haver perigo d eoutro furacão ou d echuvas tropicais? Alguem me sabe responder?

Obrigado



heartspro disse:


> Anjo,
> 
> vou (??) no dia 27 para a Riviera Maya (hotel Iberostar em Playa Paraíso), falei hoje com a agencia de viagens, directamente em Espanha, vamos voltar a fazer um ponto de situação na 4ª feira para tomar uma decisão...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 18:21)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Eu penso que não haverá mais um furacão nas próximas semanas, mas só os experientes nestes casos poderão saber melhor que eu.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



sonia disse:


> Tb vou para  a rivieira maya dia 24, será que vai estar bom tempo depois da passagem do furacão? será que n vai haver perigo d eoutro furacão ou d echuvas tropicais? Alguem me sabe responder?
> Obrigado



Como já tinha dito, a probalidade de um novo furacão para essa zona é praticamente nula para o curto prazo. Mas também ninguém pode dizer que é impossivel. Todos os dias vou tentar actualizar 2 vezes o tópico do Atlântico com novos dados.

O teu maior problema é mesmo saber o que acontecerá na Riviera a partir desta noite, e se poderás mesmo ir para lá esta semana. Tenta relaxar, e ir pensando na eventualidade de o teu agente de viagens daqui a 2 dias te propôr um novo destino se as coisas correrem mal com o Dean. Sempre tens algum tempo para ir pensando em vários cenários, e nem toda a gente está neste momento tão informada como tu, a maioria tem sido confrantada com tudo isto praticamente no aeroporto.


----------



## heartspro (20 Ago 2007 às 19:00)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Sonia, a previsão metereologica para os proximos 15 dias na Riviera Maya (Playa del Carmen):

http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=NAM|MX|MX023|PLAYA%20DEL%20CARMEN&metric=1

Enfim, vale o q vale...

Quanto à possibilidade de repetição de um furacão neste zona a muito curto prazo, acredito absolutamente no muito que já aqui foi escrito sobre o tema(até por probabilidade estatística pura e dura...), ou seja a minha grande preocupação é mesmo os estragos que ficarão depois desta noite e quanto tempo demorarão a ser arranjados....

Encontramo-nos lá (espero....)


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 19:02)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Bem, aqui ficam mais alguns dados...







satélite das 18H :






Para Portugal os modelos começam a dar alguns indícios de tempo severo para Domindo, mas ainda é bastante cedo...
Como acontece normalmente a situação está a ser a acompanhada no tópico destinado ás previsões para Portugal...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 19:18)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O que vão dizendo os jornais da zona...


> 'Dean' entraría con categoría 5 a Quintana Roo
> 12:25 p.m.
> Hoy a las 10 de la noche cesan las operaciones aéreas en Quintana Roo
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Diário de Yucatan


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 19:32)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



> La Península, en alerta máxima
> Gobernación no descartó que el fenómeno alcance la categoría cinco
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: Excelsior


Começam a surguir muitas fotos da zona...
http://www.miamiherald.com/924/gallery/206458.html?number=1


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



> Dean golpea a Jamaica
> KINGSTON, Jamaica
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: ©  El Nuevo Herald



A imagem fala por si...




Perante a força da natureza, quase não se pode fazer nada...


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Olá pessoal.

Hoje foi-me impossível fazer qualquer seguimento desta situação 

De qualquer modo, quero deixar aqui o*s meus parabéns e felicitações pelo excelente seguimento* que está a ser feito pelos vários membros do fórum. A isto chama-se Serviço Público.

Obrigado


----------



## sonia (20 Ago 2007 às 20:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

obrigado pela dica, é bastante útil.

de facto estou apreensiva, pq nós sabemos que os operadores nem sempre funcionam cm deviam e o que para eles é bom para nós pode n ser. E a viagem n é barata, e correr riscos de chuvas etc, n é bem o cenário de férias que prentendia..Já li em qq lado que houve um operador qq q mandou hj turistas pa jamaica estando o cenario pouco propicio...Mas vamos ver o que acontece..

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas, de facto estãoa ser muito úteis. Já aprendi bastante sobre o tema nestas ultimas 24h.

O site é óptimo e de grd ajuda, os meus parabéns.

Assim que tiverem mais news, estamos à espera, vidrados no pc.

Obrigado.

Sonia




heartspro disse:


> Sonia, a previsão metereologica para os proximos 15 dias na Riviera Maya (Playa del Carmen):
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=NAM|MX|MX023|PLAYA%20DEL%20CARMEN&metric=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2007 às 20:11)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Eu troquei mails com pessoal do Hotel Riu em Negril, e as estradas entre aeroporto e hotel estão boas, tal como o hotel...

As previsões na Jamaica é de o tempo melhorar. Em relação à riviera, tentem falar com pessoal do hotel.

Depende também do que o dean reserva hoje...Mas calma que pode ser que não aconteça nada.


----------



## dany (20 Ago 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Amigos, veja notícia publicada agora no UOL principal site do Brasil.

20/08/2007 - 15h08
Furacão Dean leva Caribe mexicano ao alerta vermelho 

Cancún (México), 20 ago (EFE).- As autoridades mexicanas declararam nesta segunda-feira (20) "alerta vermelho" (risco máximo) no estado de Quintana Roo, no Caribe mexicano, diante da iminente chegada do furacão Dean, na madrugada de terça-feira.

O Dean está a 560 quilômetros a leste-sudeste de Cozumel, e a 590 ao sudeste de Cancún, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Defesa Civil (Sinaproc).

Segundo o Sinaproc, o furacão pode chegar ao México na madrugada de terça-feira, com categoria 5, a máxima na escala Saffir-Simpson.

"Declaro formalmente alerta vermelho para os municípios de Othon P. Blanco, Solidaridad, José María Morelos e Felipe Carrillo Puerto", disse à imprensa o governador de Quintana Roo, Félix González Canto.

Todas essas povoações ficam todas na metade sul do Estado, a parte mais pobre e menos turística de Quintana Roo.

Com a decisão, ficam fora da zona de mais perigo Cancún, que fica no município de Benito Juárez, e Cozumel, Ilha Mulheres e Lázaro Cárdenas, o que representa um alívio para milhares de turistas que não puderam abandonar a zona.

Esta região, assim como os estados de Iucatã, Campeche e as plataformas petrolíferas nas quais desde domingo a empresa Petróleos Mexicanos retirou 13.350 trabalhadores, permanecem em "alerta laranja", que implica perigo alto.

Nas últimas horas, o furacão virou em direção ao sul, a um ponto que se localizaria entre Tulum e Chetumal, a capital do Estado, a onde se deslocará nas próximas horas o governador González Canto.

Esta população, Ilha Mulheres e Cancún devem fechar antes da 0h de hoje os aeroportos e cancelar todo tipo de tráfego aéreo.

Nas últimas horas começaram as evacuações em 34 comunidades indígenas da metade sul de Quintana Roo.

O presidente do México, Felipe Calderón, está no Canadá, onde começa uma cúpula trilateral com os governantes dos Estados Unidos e Canadá, mas enviou para a região o secretário de Governo, Francisco Ramírez Acuña.

Também foram para a zona os ministros de Governo (Interior), Comunicações e Transporte, Turismo, Defesa, Marinha, Desenvolvimento Social e Segurança Pública, para supervisionar os trabalhos preventivos frente o avanço do Dean.

A Defesa Civil, com base nas previsões meteorológicas, informou que o Dean se movimenta a 33 km/h, acompanhado de ventos de 240 quilômetros e seqüências de 295.

Presume-se que nesta terça-feira o sistema permaneceria o dia todo sobre a península antes de sair do local com categoria 3 para as águas do Golfo do México, dirigindo-se em direção ao norte de Veracruz e ao sul de Tamaulipas, onde pode voltar a tocar a terra na quarta-feira ou na quinta-feira, informou o SMN. 

UOL


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Deixo aqui mais uma vez o percurso que vem fazendo o Dean...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 21:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Mantem-se mais ou menos tudo na mesma. O trajecto oficial mantem-se, e com os últimos run's dos modelos as coisas voltaram mais ou menos a equilibrar-se com o path ofical do NHC, ao contrário do que tinha acontecido de manhã.

O Dean mantem-se para já como Cat4, estava previsto que nas próximas 3 ou 4 ele horas chegasse a Cat5. Está a decorrer um voo agora,para já o máximo que encontraram está no limite de Cat4/Cat5. Acho que para ele chegar a Cat5 terá que ser nas próximas horas.

*Path do NHC:*
Seria uma passagem com Cancun a 270km do centro, e cerca de 200km dos ventos mais terriveis, e a 120km dos ventos muito intensos e eventualmente destruidores.






*Mapa da região*






*Satélite:*


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2007 às 22:37)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Aviso Número 31 do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC) emitido às 22 horas Portuguesas *




> UN AVISO DE HURACAN PERMANECE EN EFECTO PARA TODA LA COSTA DE
> BELIZE...A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA ESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN
> DESDE LA FRONTERA ENTRE BELIZE Y MEXICO HACIA EL NORTE HASTA
> CANCUN...Y A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA OESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN
> ...



Aviso Completo

Aviso em Inglês

*Próximo Aviso será publicado à 01h:00 em Portugal Continental*



De facto as zonas mais turísticas do México não serão afectadas da maneira que foi afectada a Jamaica.


----------



## anjo (20 Ago 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

expliquem me uma coisa.se estao a dizer que o dean vai subir de intensidade como podem prever que os estragos nao serao tantos na riviera maia como foram na jamaica?quanto tempo depois de passar um furacao é que o mar volta a normalidade?
obrgd


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 23:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O NHC baixou um pouco a previsão de há poucas horas atrás. Põe o Dean como Cat5 mais tarde, o que é obviamente uma boa notícia. 




anjo disse:


> expliquem me uma coisa.se estao a dizer que o dean vai subir de intensidade como podem prever que os estragos nao serao tantos na riviera maia como foram na jamaica?quanto tempo depois de passar um furacao é que o mar volta a normalidade?
> obrgd



Por causa da distância ao centro. O Dean vai aumentar de intensidade, mas em contrapartida o trajecto previsto foi-se afastando desde ontem da Riviera, mais para sul. Eu não sei para onde vais, mas quanto mais a norte for o teu hotel, melhor as hipoteses de ele sobreviver sem danos de maior. Obviamente que para quem vai para Cancun e partes da Riviera é melhor, mas o Dean junto ao centro vai provocar maiores estragos do que na Jamaica certamente. A felicidade de uns é sempre a desgraça de outros.






Nesta imagem repara nos circulos, que significam velocidades teoricas do vento, pela sua intensidade. Não vou falar em velocidades de vento que a ti pouco diriam, mas posso dizer qualquer coisa deste género:

Temos a zona do centro do furacão que tem efeitos de devastação total, depois temos a zona do circulo azul que é de destruição quase total, o circulo roxo que é de bastante devastação em estruturas médias e frágeis, e finalmente o último circulo será qualquer coisa equivalente em destruição média em estruturas mais ou menos frágeis. Isto tecnicamente não é bem assim, mas é parecido. Penso que assim percebes melhor.

Na Jamaica o centro do Dean passou praticamente na costa, a 30 km da costa sul, e a cerca de 100km da costa norte. Na imagem anterior desenhei uma linha branca, do centro previsto do furacão até à ilha Cozumel, tendo essa linha cerca de 200km, para teres uma noção da escala.

Obviamente que isto tudo é teorico, as coisas não são assim lineares, dentro da área afectada há diferentes efeitos por variados motivos Além do mais, nos furacões há ainda o problema das inundações e das marés muito altas.

PS: atenção que os circulos da imagem é em relacção aos pontos, logicamente tens que imaginar isto como faixas continuas.


----------



## spor (20 Ago 2007 às 23:52)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Em primeiro lugar queria dar os parabéns a este excelente fórum e aos seus intervenientes. Alguns deles já deviam estar a trabalhar (se é que não estão já) no instituto de meteorologia português.

Vou deixar aqui a experiência que tive hoje de manhã no aeroporto da portela, talvez possa ser útil para alguém que viaje nos próximos dias.

Eu e a minha mulher tínhamos viagem marcada para Cancun às 12:00, o hotel destino era o Sirenis na Riviera Maia. Estiveram lá as operadoras todas a apresentar soluções para toda a gente, a proposta mais comum era outro hotel (de acordo com as características do hotel reservado) ou a devolução na totalidade, repito, na totalidade do valor da viagem. Sei que de uma maneira geral metade das pessoas desistiram da viagem. No nosso caso, a proposta foi de estadia no hotel bavaro princess em punta cana. Depois ver o catálogo que a operadora (travelplan) trazia e de pesquisar na net de um senhor que lá estava com o seu portátil continuava-mos na dúvida se íamos ou não. Apesar de as pessoas darem boas referências do hotel, parecia-me inferior ao Sirenis do México. Em termos de preço como fomos numa promoção era ela por ela, apesar de nos catálogos o Sirenis ser cerca de 200 euros por pessoa mais caro que o Bavaro. A operadora disse que caso ficássemos a perder dinheiro que seriamos ressarcidos posteriormente da diferença. O tempo passava e continuávamos indecisos, gastei mais de 20 euros em telemóvel só a ligar para a agência... Posteriormente disseram-nos para irmos fazer o check-in, mas quando chego a check-in era uma fila gigantesca pois o voo era para a Jamaica (para ir buscar portugueses), mas passava por punta cana antes. A senhora do guiché disse-me que só no fim, depois de todos os passageiros que tinham bilhete para a Jamaica é que nos iam colocar no avião se houvesse lugar. Como é óbvio comecei a stressar ainda para mais quando o nosso voo era em executiva(teve de ser pois quando marcamos já não havia lugares na turística)sendo por isso ainda mais difícil arranjar lugar. Não tinha hipótese, ou não ia ou esperava até às 15:00 horas, hora do voo, para saber se tinha lugar ou não. O tempo passava e nós na dúvida, sobre o lugar no avião e sobre a qualidade do hotel. Sobre o hotel combinei com a agência que quando chegasse puderia ir para um hotel melhor pois a solução proposta não nos agradava na totalidade. O pedido ficou feito.
Até que, estávamos a falar com uma rapariga que também iria para o México, quando ela disse que ouviu outra rapariga a dizer que a agência dela conseguia voo para o mesmo hotel no México no dia 24. Toca a ligar mais uma vez para a agência a perguntar se havia lugar no dia 24. Resposta, sim havia lugar, 2 em executiva, 1 em turística (tudo prováveis desistências). Como somos 2, tínhamos de regressar em executiva mas o valor a pagar subia (mais 175 Euros p/pessoa), a nossa agência fez o "choradinho" e eles fizeram o "favor" de "só" cobrar mais 76 euros os dois juntos.

Felizes e cansados voltámos para casa.

Já perguntei à agência, no caso do hotel e/ou a Riviera Maia ficar em estado de sítio, se a operadora nos dá outra solução ou reembolsa o preço da viagem, a resposta foi afirmativa.

Gostaria de saber, se for possível, quais os sites onde vão buscar aquelas fotografias fantásticas de satélite do furacão e aquelas projecções todas. São impressionantes.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Uma curiosidade: *

Os famosos e temiveis mesovortices no olho do Dean, imagem de hoje.
Os mesovortices são muitas vezes responsáveis pela formação de tornados durante a passagem dum furacão. 
Mas são fenónomos sobre os quais ainda pouco se sabe, ainda são bastante misteriosos para a ciência porque tem comportamentos por vezes completamente inexplicáveis para o que hoje sabemos.






*Animação: (2,5Mb)*
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/070820_dean_vis_rso_anim.gif



> Eyewall mesovortices are small scale rotational features found in the eyewalls of intense tropical cyclones. They are similar, in principle, to small "suction vortices" often observed in multiple-vortex tornadoes. In these vortices, wind speed can be up to 10% higher than in the rest of the eyewall. Eyewall mesovortices are most common during periods of intensification in tropical cyclones.
> Eyewall mesovortices often exhibit unusual behavior in tropical cyclones. They usually rotate around the low pressure center, but sometimes they remain stationary. Eyewall mesovortices have even been documented to cross the eye of a storm. These phenomena have been documented observationally,[15] experimentally,[16] and theoretically.[17]
> Eyewall mesovortices are a significant factor in the formation of tornadoes after tropical cyclone landfall. Mesovortices can spawn rotation in individual thunderstorms (a mesocyclone), which leads to tornadic activity. At landfall, friction is generated between the circulation of the tropical cyclone and land. This can allow the mesovortices to descend to the surface, causing large outbreaks of tornadoes.


----------



## spor (20 Ago 2007 às 23:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*




Shot at 2007-08-20

É normal o furacão perder assim tanta força? Passar de 5 para 1. Será que ele atinge o litoral mexicano ainda como se prevê em categoria 5?

Aqui parece dar a entender que atinge a costa como categoria 3.

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at200704_v5d.html?extraprod=v5d#a_topad


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



> ALERTA ROJA PARA EL SUR DE QUINTANA ROO DECLARA EL GOBERNADOR.
> 2007-08-20.Clima
> Chetumal, Quintana Roo.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Gobierno del Estado de Quintana Roo.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Gostaria de saber, se for possível, quais os sites onde vão buscar aquelas fotografias fantásticas de satélite do furacão e aquelas projecções todas. São impressionantes.



Obrigado pelo testemunho, será certamente útil aos outros. Pena é que estas coisas tenham que ser feitas em pleno aeroporto, onde não há tempo nem calma para decidir correctamente, quando podiam ser planficadas antecipadamente pelas agencias, que podiam muito bem ter um plano B para dias como estes.

Quanto aos link's, aqui ficam alguns:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float1.html
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/




spor disse:


> É normal o furacão perder assim tanta força? Passar de 5 para 1. Será que ele atinge o litoral mexicano ainda como se prevê em categoria 5?
> Aqui parece dar a entender que atinge a costa como categoria 3.



É normal perder muita intensidade com a interacção com terra, por isso é que disse anteriormente que era muito raro um furacão fazer landfall como Cat5, pois quando o faz já metade dele interage com terra, embora no Yukatam isso não seja assim devido ao formato da peninsula e ao terreno muito plano.

Se queres a minha opinião, não é normal que enfraqueça tão rápido para Cat1, tal como anteriormente duvidava que se mantivesse como Cat4 sobre Terra. Mas como quanto mais a sul, mais terra tem que enfrentar....

Podem também ser sinais de que se chegar a Cat5, seja um 5 fraquinho, ou mais provável, pode ser a influência de condições meteorológicas que se degradem nessa zona, como por exemplo um aumento acentuado do windshear, mas não verifiquei se é disso que se trata.


----------



## Minho (21 Ago 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Shot at 2007-08-20
> 
> É normal o furacão perder assim tanta força? Passar de 5 para 1. Será que ele atinge o litoral mexicano ainda como se prevê em categoria 5?
> 
> ...



Sim. É completamente normal. Quando o Furacão toca terra (landfall) perde aquele que é o seu o gerador de energia que é a água do mar... Sem água não há condensação, sem condensação não há formação de nuvens e o Furacão começa imediatamente a definhar...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 00:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



> Cancún, en vilo ante la posible llegada de ''Dean''
> 12:31 p.m.
> CANCÚN, México, 20 Ago 2007 (AFP) - "Nada es seguro, nada", es una frase que repiten los turistas y habitantes de Cancún, refiriéndose al punto en el que tocará tierra y la fuerza con la que lo hará el poderoso Dean, un huracán que ha dejado ya un saldo de ocho personas muertas a su paso por el Caribe.
> 
> ...



Fonte : © yucatan.com


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*






Fonte: © Comisión Nacional del Agua



Satélite:




Fonte: © Comisión Nacional del Agua





Fonte: © Comisión Nacional del Agua


----------



## sonia (21 Ago 2007 às 01:18)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Eu tb vou dia 24 pa rivieira maia, bahia principe n sei qual deles, e disseram-nos na agencia, q n havia motivo pa disistir que iria estar td bem, pq o furacao ja n passava pela rivieira..mas caso houvessem danos tais que n pudessem  pôr lá turistas que devolviam o $ ou davam outra alternativa.





spor disse:


> Em primeiro lugar queria dar os parabéns a este excelente fórum e aos seus intervenientes. Alguns deles já deviam estar a trabalhar (se é que não estão já) no instituto de meteorologia português.
> 
> Vou deixar aqui a experiência que tive hoje de manhã no aeroporto da portela, talvez possa ser útil para alguém que viaje nos próximos dias.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuno (21 Ago 2007 às 01:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Neste momento o Dean encontra-se em cima da riviera maia!


----------



## anjo (21 Ago 2007 às 01:34)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

esta em cima da riviera maia?


----------



## Guilhati (21 Ago 2007 às 01:41)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Pois é pessoal é hoje dia D, pela nossa manhã 8:00am vamos passar as horas mais angustiantes das nossas vidas, pois os nossos familiares estão na Riviera e o Bicho sempre assumiu a CAT5 que todos não desejavamos, ainda agora recebemos mais um sms mas daqui a umas horas vamos ficar em branco durante pelos menos 8h.
Que Deus esteja com eles e todos os que com eles estão!

Let's wait...


----------



## Guilhati (21 Ago 2007 às 01:53)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



anjo disse:


> esta em cima da riviera maia?




Nops. Segundo quem lá está só às 8h am nossas.

Cumps


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 01:58)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Sim, o Dean já é oficialmente Cat5 desde há pouco.



> *HURRICANE DEAN TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042007
> 835 PM AST MON AUG 20 2007
> 
> ...



Cancun e a Riviera já começar a receber os primeiros efeitos duma banda exterior com trovoadas violentas. Estas trovoadas exteriores provocam muita precipitação, mas os ventos não costumam ser muito perigosos. São intensos mas não extremos.







Continua a achar que Cancun e partes da Riviera mais a norte vão escapar à parte mais devastadora. Para isso seria importante o Dean parar por aqui em termos de intensificação e não crescer muito mais.


----------



## CMPunk (21 Ago 2007 às 08:48)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boas!!!
Então como está o Dean?? Já chegou a terra. Ando com pouca informação.


----------



## CMPunk (21 Ago 2007 às 08:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*












Bem pelo ke ando a ver parece ke o Dean ando furioso. É incrivil como o Dean tem avançado durante dias e dias enão pára mesmo. Vamos ver como serão as próximas horas.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 09:09)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*O DEAN está neste preciso momento a fazer landfall* no México, próximo da fronteira do Belize. O local do landfall foi bem previsto.
Mantem-se como Cat5, o seu nucleo mais poderoso mantem-se ainda bastante potente e coeso a avaliar pelas imagens IR (ver abaixo). A devastação próximo destas áreas do landfall será total . Se a análise pós-época confirmar um landfall a Cat5 o Dean entrará para a história como um dos poucos a consegui-lo sem ser em pequenas ilhas (nem Katrina nem Wilma por exemplo conseguiram um landfall tão intenso).

Esperemos que todas as populações tenham mesmo sido evacuadas, penso que sim  

Cancun e a Riviera levaram com muitas horas de chuva intensa, a avaliar pela animação IR. Vamos esperar para saber o que se passou. A Riviera a safar-se mais ou menos bem será com muita sorte pois não está muito longe da parte mais activa.

*Imagens de há 50m atrás*


----------



## heartspro (21 Ago 2007 às 09:21)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Post feito às 23H17 em Cancun (hora local):

_I just wanted to post quickly before one of three possible things happen: 1. I fall into a coma from being totally exhausted. 2. They actually do shut off the power in Cancun. 3. Hurricane Dean finally hits.

We are expecting heavy rains, strong winds and possible street flooding here in Cancun. But my home and family are ready for this monster. Now that the preparations are done we just need to catch up on normal things like eating meals, taking showers, feeding pets and rest.

My thoughts and prayers go to the people south of us who will take the brunt of Hurricane Dean’s wrath.

Mahajual, which has one of the most beautiful beaches on earth, is set to take a serious beating in this storm. And Chetumal, which is the capital of the state of Quintana Roo (Mexico’s eastern-most state and home of Cancun, Cozumel and the Riviera Maya), is facing it’s worst hurricane in many years. I’ve heard that in Chetumal’s last major hurricane some of the homes (made of wood) literally floated off their foundations and were set down elsewhere. I can even imagine.

I’m not sure how long I’ll have power and internet. But I will post again as soon as possible (well, as soon as possible after I get some sleep).

Posted by RiverGirl_

Aparentemente continua a haver electricidade, pois há Webcams activas:

http://hurricanecancun.com/live-cancun-webcam/

ou os hoteis em questão têm geradores próprios....


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 09:54)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



heartspro disse:


> Aparentemente continua a haver electricidade, pois há Webcams activas:
> http://hurricanecancun.com/live-cancun-webcam/
> ou os hoteis em questão têm geradores próprios....



É bom sinal. Mesmo que tivessem geradores falharia o restante para as telecomunicações.
Ovi uma entrevista feita há 2 horas a um responsável mexicano que disse que para já em Cancun estava tudo ok, os turistas que ainda ficaram nem precisaram de ir para abrigos, ficaram nos hoteis. O único problema são inundações pontuais nalgumas zonas.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

BOLETIN
HURACAN DEAN ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  32A
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL042007 
200 AM EDT MARTES 21 DE AGOSTO DE 2007

*...POTENCIALMENTE CATASTROFICO HURACAN DEAN SE ENCAMINA A LA COSTA ESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN... *

UN  AVISO DE HURACAN ESTA EN EFECTO PARA TODA LA COSTA DE BELIZE Y A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA ESTA DE LA PENINSULA DEL YUCATAN DESDE LA 
FRONTERA DE BELIZE CON MEXICO AL NORTE HASTA CANCUN. UN AVISO DE 
HURACAN TAMBIEN ESTA EN EFECTO A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA OESTE DEL 
YUCATAN DESDE AL SUR DE PROGRESSO AL SUR HASTA CHILITEPEC. LOS 
PREPARATIVOS PARA PROTEGER VIDA Y PROPIEDAD A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA ESTE DE LA PENINSULA DEL YUCATAN DEBEN HABERSE COMPLETADO YA. LOS PREPARATIVOS PARA PROTEGER VIDA Y PROPIEDAD EN EL RESTO DEL AREA BAJO AVISO DEBEN DE SER COMPLETADAS CON RAPIDEZ.

AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL Y UNA VIGILANCIA DE HURACAN DESDE EL 
OESTE DE CHILITEPEC AL OESTE HASTA VERACRUZ MEXICO...Y UNA 
VIGILANCIA DE HURACAN DESDE VERACRUZ HASTA TAMPICO. UNA VIGILANCIA DE HURACAN SIGNIFICA QUE SON POSIBLES CONDICIONES DE HURACAN DENTRO DEL AREA BAJO VIGILANCIA...GENERALMENTE EN LAS PROXIMAS 36 HORAS. UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SIGNIFICA QUE SE ESPERAN CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL EN EL AREA BAJO AVISO EN LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL TAMBIEN ESTA EN EFECTO PARA LA COSTA NORTE DE LA PENINSULA DEL YUCATAN DESDE AL NORTE DE CANCUN HASTA PROGRESSO, UNA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL ESTA EN EFECTO PARA LAS SIGUIENTES PROVINCIAS DE CUBA...PINAR DEL RIO...LA HABANA Y LA ISLA DE LA JUVENTUD.

LOS INTERESES EN EL RESTO DEL AREA EN EL SUR DEL GOLFO DE MEXICO 
DEBEN MONITOREAR EL PROGRESO DE DEAN.

A LAS *200 AM EDT..0600Z...*EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN DEAN ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 18.5 NORTE...LONGITUD 86.8 OESTE O COMO A 100 MILLAS...160 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE CHETUMAL MEXICO...Y COMO A 260 MILLAS...420 KILOMETROS AL ESTE SURESTE DE CAMPECHE MEXICO.

*DEAN SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE A CERCA DE 20 MPH...32 KILOMETROS POR HORA Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO HOY Y ESTA NOCHE.* EN ESTA TRAYECTORIA EL OJO DE DEAN ESTARA TOCANDO TIERRA A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA ESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN DENTRO DE UNAS POCAS HORAS. 
DEAN CRUZARA LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN MAS TARDE HOY Y PUDIERA ALCANZAR LA BAHIA DE CAMPECHE ESTA NOCHE.

*LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN CERCA DE 160 MPH...260 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS ALTAS*. DEAN ES UN HURACAN *POTENCIALMENTE CATASTROFICO* DE CATEGORIA CINCO EN LA ESCALA SAFFIR-SIMPSON. SE ESPERA POCO CAMBIO EN SU INTENSIDAD ANTES DE TOCAR TIERRA. AUNQUE SE ESPERA QUE SE DEBILITE UN POCO A MEDIDA QUE PASE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN...SE ESPERA QUE DEAN MANTENGA FUERZA DE 
HURACAN POR LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS HURACANADOS SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 60 
MILLAS...95 KILOMETROS...DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE 
TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 175 MILLAS...280 KILOMETROS. 

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA MAS RECIENTE ESTIMADA DE LOS DATOS DE UN AVION ES DE *911 MB...26.90 PULGADAS*.

SE ESPERA QUE DEAN PRODUZCA LLUVIAS TOTALES DE 5 A 10 PULGADAS SOBRE ISTHMUS DE TEHUANTEPEC Y LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN...BELIZE... 
GUATEMALA Y EL NORTE DE HONDURAS...CON CANTIDADES MAXIMAS DE HASTA 20 PULGADAS. ESTAS LLUVIAS PUDIERAN PRODUCIR INUNDACIONES REPENTINAS Y DESLIZAMIENTOS DE LODO QUE AMENAZAN VIDA.

*SON POSIBLES INUNDACIONES COSTERAS DE 12 A 18 PIES SOBRE LOS NIVELES NORMALES DE MAREA CERCA DEL NORTE DE DONDE DEAN TOQUE TIERRA A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA ESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE YUCATAN.*

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 200 AM EDT...18.5 NORTE...86.8 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...OESTE A CERCA DE 20 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...160 MPH. PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL...911 MILIBARES.

N H C


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 10:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O DEAN fez landfall como Cat5. Uma sonda lançada por um Hunter pouco antes confirma. 

Dean fica para a história como o 9º furacão mais potente do Atlântico desde que há registos mas é o 3º mais intenso a fazer o landfall.

1) Wilma - 2005 - 882mb
2) Gilbert - 1988 - 888mb
3) Labor Day - 1935 - 892mb
4) Rita - 2005 - 895mb
5) Allen - 1980 - 899mb
6) Katrina - 2005 - 902mb
7) Camille - 1969 - 905mb
7t) Mitch - 1998 - 905mb
*9) Dean - 2007 - 906mb*
10) Ivan - 2004 - 910mb







A área junto ao centro tem ventos que podem ir até aos 270km/h, equivalentes a ventos de tornado EF4 da escala Enhanced Fujita Scale, mas de duracão contínua e prolongada.



> HE HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE REPORTED A MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE OF
> 906 MB...26.75 INCHES...JUST BEFORE LANDFALL.
> 
> 
> ...



O olho passou por cima duma pequena vila chamada Majahual


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 11:05)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Dean: Furacão atingiu costa mexicana*

O furacão "Dean" de categoria máxima atingiu hoje a costa mexicana e dirige-se agora para as antigas ruínas Maia e as modernas instalações petrolíferas da costa do Iucatão. O especialista em furacões Daniel Brown, do Centro Nacional de Furacões norte-americano, disse que o "olho" (centro) da tempestade se localiza agora próximo de Majahual, um popular porto de cruzeiros situado 56 quilómetros a nordeste de Chetumal e da fronteira com Belize.
O furacão "Dean" tem ventos máximos de 250 quilómetros por hora e já provocou a morte de pelos 12 pessoas à passagem no Haiti, Jamaica e Ilhas Caimão. Este furacão atingiu agora o nível máximo de cinco na escala de Saffir-Simpson, o que significa a possibilidade de provocar estragos catastróficos.
As previsões apontam para que a estância balnear de Cancun, onde centenas de portugueses estão a passar férias, não seja directamente atingida, apesar de poder vir a sofrer os efeitos dos ventos fortes. Nos dois principais países na trajectória do "Dean", Jamaica e México, estavam cerca de dois mil portugueses em férias, não havendo registo de que tenham sofrido quaisquer danos, de acordo com informações recolhidas segunda-feira. 
Hoje de manhã, chegou ao aeroporto da Portela, Lisboa, um avião com 364 turistas portugueses provenientes de Cancun, estando prevista para as 12:00 a chegada de outro proveniente Montego Bay, na Jamaica, com 338 pessoas, disse à agência Lusa, José Manuel Antunes do operador turístico Mundo Vip.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## spor (21 Ago 2007 às 11:26)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Obrigado pelas respostas e pelos sites.

Parece que o hotel para onde vou (Sirenis), situado na Riviera Maia, mesmo ao lado da ilha de Cozumel, "safou-se" por uma unha negra. J

Sobre as populações por onde o olho passou, estou mesmo apreensivo, nem na Jamaica a situação foi tão grave. Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 11:36)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Para os que vão passar férias em breve, actualizei o tópico dos Furacões no Atlântico com as últimas informações da área que estava sob observação, agora denominada Invest 92L

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=40786#post40786


----------



## spor (21 Ago 2007 às 11:40)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Obrigado Vince.

Era preciso ter muito azar para aparecer mais um furacão que atingisse na próxima semana as zonas que o Dean atingiu.


----------



## marques (21 Ago 2007 às 12:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Jamaica faz limpeza após passagem do Dean 


Por Horace Helps

KINGSTON (Reuters) - Os jamaicanos tentam limpar a casa nesta segunda-feira após a passagem de raspão do furacão Dean pela ilha, o que levou os políticos a cogitarem um adiamento das eleições nacionais da semana que vem.

Moradores com facões e machados retiraram árvores caídas, e com pás e vassouras limparam os destroços espalhados pelo Dean, que provocou deslizamentos e fechou estradas na montanhosa ilha caribenha.

O Departamento de Turismo disse que os balneários do norte, os mais freqüentados pelos visitantes, sofreram danos mínimos. Os principais aeroportos do país, em Montego Bay e Kingston, devem reabrir ainda nesta segunda-feira.

As autoridades dizem que até 30 mil pessoas podem estar desabrigadas devido às chuvas e ventos provocados pelo Dean, que passou perto do sul da Jamaica, para alívio da população --já que antes havia a previsão de que o olho da tempestade atingiria a ilha em cheio.

"Sofri poucos danos na minha casa, mas a casa dos meus pais em Saint Elizabeth teve o telhado arrancado", contou Marsha Banks, 22 anos, moradora da capital. "Além disso, minha irmã mais nova, que teria bebê em setembro, deu à luz hoje de manhã. Talvez ela tenha sido tomada pelo medo."

BOAS NOTICIAS PARA QUEM VAI ESTA QUARTA FEIRA PARA A AJAMAICA!!!


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 12:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



marques disse:


> BOAS NOTICIAS PARA QUEM VAI ESTA QUARTA FEIRA PARA A AJAMAICA!!!



*Boa viagem e boa sorte*. Acho que vai correr tudo bem. Depois dá notícias quando voltares. De preferência com algumas fotos, que os meteoloucos do forum vão apreciar.

--

O olho do DEAN finalmente começa a colapsar. Aguentou-se muito tempo em Terra.









Em Cancun/Riviera recomeçou a chover com  intensidade devido a uma banda lateral.

*Radar Cancun*








*Excelentes notícias da Playa del Carmen e Cozumel:*



> Location: Centro, Playa del Carmen, Q. Roo, Mexico
> Report: Playa del Carmen has experienced strong winds during the night
> but little else. It's still pretty gusty. It is doubtful that much (if
> any) damage has been caused. Still no electricity which probably means
> ...





> Cozumel, Mexico
> Things are fine. The wind is howling right now, but not really that bad. I think things are going to be ok here and back to normal in a day or two.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 13:32)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Furacão perdeu intensidade e baixou de categoria 5 para 3*

O furacão Dean perdeu intensidade depois de atingir o México e baixou de categoria cinco para três, informou o Centro de Vigilância de Furacões de Miami, o National Hurricane Center (NHC). 
O furacão, o primeiro da temporada no Atlântico, atingiu na madrugada de hoje a costa nordeste do México, na península do Iucatão, com uma intensidade correspondente ao nível mais alto da escala de Saffir-Simpson, o nível 5, a que correspondem ventos de mais de 270 quilómetros por hora e rajadas que podem atingir os 350 quilómetros por hora.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 13:56)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Começa a nascer o sol.
Primeira imagem VIS:

*13:45 (12:45 UTC)*


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 14:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Aqui ficam alguns dos muitos vídeos do Dean que circulam na net...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENN4NhxiKFs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaWMXgim5Cs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Ahq4Ca9nI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0UMnd1QIJs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TOEnSu_T4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 14:47)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Para os que vão para Cancun/Riviera, definitivamente parece estar tudo bem. 
E as zonas mais atingidas eram pouco habitadas, com pequenas aldeias ou vilas que foram evacuadas.
Acabaram as preocupações pelo menos para vocês. E ao manterem as vossas viagens estão a ajudá-los A ver se um dia regresso lá.



> Playa San Francisco,Cozumel, Mexico
> From David near Playa San Francisco this AM....off of the CmC site.
> <quote>
> 8:00 AM Tuesday, Aug 21, 2007
> ...


----------



## anjo (21 Ago 2007 às 15:42)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

boa tarde!
acho que o pior ja passou.ja mandei um mail pro meu hotel em playa del carmen  pra saber em que condicoes esta o meu hotel.agora é esperar que me respondam.mas estou confiante.


----------



## sonia (21 Ago 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Agradeço àqueles que me responderam sempre que tive dúvidas sobre o assunto que aqui tem sido focado..E depois de tanta dúvida e incerteza, vamos para a Rivieira definitivamente.

Parabéns para o vosso forum é de facto muito bom.

Obrigado por td.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## spor (21 Ago 2007 às 16:36)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

YUPIIIII!!!!

Ainda bem que adiámos a viagem para dia 24 e não optámos pelo reembolso ou por outro destino como Punta Cana.

Um muito obrigado a todos aqueles que nos ajudaram a compreender este tipo de fenómenos. O "Dean" teve pelo menos uma coisa boa, descobri este fórum e já está nos meus favoritos.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Ago 2007 às 16:55)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



Vince disse:


> Para os que vão para Cancun/Riviera, definitivamente parece estar tudo bem.
> E as zonas mais atingidas eram pouco habitadas, com pequenas aldeias ou vilas que foram evacuadas.
> Acabaram as preocupações pelo menos para vocês. E ao manterem as vossas viagens estão a ajudá-los A ver se um dia regresso lá.



Gostava de dizer que desde sexta-feira que acompanho este forum atentamente e como também eu vou dia 26 para o grand sirenis na riviera maya, quero agradecer a todos quantos contribuiram para manter informados os leigos, como eu, e assim clarificarem todas as situações que foram ocorrendo.
Realço a importância das questões técnicas que foram explicadas, pois ao contrário dos alarmismos da comunicação social, devo dizer que consegui aprender bastante e manter-me sempre sereno quanto ao potencial desfecho desta situação.
Uma vez mais, muito obrigado.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 17:50)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



> ''Dean'' abandona Quintana Roo en categoría 2
> 10:31 a.m.
> *Hasta ahora no hay reportes de víctimas*
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Diário de Yucatán


Boas férias para todos...para quem gosta de meteorologia espero que voltem a aparecer pelo meteoPT.

O seguimento do Dean feito pelos membros do forum foi fantástico...
Vince qualquer dia ainda és convidado para trabalhar num grande meio de comunicação socialexcelente trabalho.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 18:00)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Obrigado a todos 

Boa viagem, é uma região muito bonita, e voltem ao forum para contar como foi. Tal como vocês, eu quando lá fui também stressei com uns furacões, apesar de ter escolhido Julho para fugir deles. Mas 2005 foi o ano louco dos furacões.

Com isto tudo estou cheio de saudades, até fui ao baú das minhas fotos 

*Tulum*











*Uma trovoada que me encantou*











*Xel-Há*


----------



## Hoobit (21 Ago 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Vince grandes fotos...Poxa mesmo um luxo...Espero que os furacões acalmem mesmo muito.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Regressando ao Dean






Ele agora é ainda Cat2, e assim se deve manter. Apesar de mais fraco, o problema é que vai entrar no Golfo do México onde se poderá fortalecer um pouco, ou pelo menos manter-se como Cat2. 

Apesar de não ser tão destruidor como foi a quando do landfall, o risco permanece muito elevado porque vai atingir zonas de forte densidade populacional, mais pobres e menos organizadas, onde as chuvas intensas podem provocar vitimas em cidades densas tipicamente latino-americanas. Esperemos que não.

Outro dos grandes receios que havia era dum trajecto mais pelo centro ou leste do golfo do México rumo à costa americana do golfo, pois habitualmente quando isso acontece rápidamente explodiria novamente para um furacão Cat4 ou Cat5. Mas esse cenário parece estar completamente afastado, pois todos os modelos o descartam.


----------



## LisaN (21 Ago 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Bem, que fotos fantásticas Vince   É mesmo um paraíso na Terra, com dois únicos senão: os furacões e a pobreza, claro! Graças ao _Dean_ _viciei-me_ neste site E estão todos de Parabéns, pois a informação é do melhor e está sempre a ser actualizada. Quem dera que a TV fizesse só um pouco do que vocês fazem neste site 

Nos últimos dois dias andei bastante preocupada com as notícias, não só com os turistas que lá estão, mas também com o povo caribenho. É impressionante a forma como eles lidam com os furacões!!!!

Estou de partida para a Republica Dominicana -Samaná-  a 8 de Setembro e estou um pouco preocupada, pois a época dos furacões é agora! Vamos lá a ver o que isto vai dar!​


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 18:55)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Huracán Dean (Minuto x Minuto)*

# 12:35 El presidente estadounidense George W. Bush expresó el martes preocupación por las víctimas del huracán Dean y dijo que Estados Unidos ofrecerá ayuda. (AP)
# 12:05 México dejará de producir 2.6 millones de barriles por día de crudo hasta el viernes a causa del poderoso huracán Dean, dijo el presidente Felipe Calderón. (Agencias)
# 12:02 El secretario general de la Organización de Estados Americanos (OEA), José Miguel Insulza, transmitió hoy su solidaridad a los gobiernos y pueblos afectados por el huracán "Dean" y se comprometió a brindarles asistencia. (EFE)
# 11:59 Los estados con muy alto potencial de afectación para esa hora serán, según el SMN, Campeche, Tabasco, Veracruz y Chiapas; en tanto que con alto impacto estarán Yucatán, Quintana Roo, Puebla, Oaxaca, Hidalgo, San Luis Potosí, Tlaxcala, México, Querétaro, Tamaulipas y el Distrito Federal. (Notimex)
# 11:57 El huracán mantiene vientos sostenidos de 165 kilómetros por hora, con rachas de hasta 220 y se dirige hacia el oeste a 32 kilómetros por hora. (Notimex)
# 11:52 El Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN) prevé que a las 19:00 horas el meteoro se ubique sobre el sur del Golfo de México. (Notimex)
# 11:45 En Tekax, Yucatán, las rachas de viento del huracán ya han tirado ramas de árboles y letreros. Hay una intensa lluvia en la zona. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 11:43 El último el reporte meteorológico en Yucatán precisó que poco después de las 14:00 horas se sentirían los vientos más fuertes de Dean que se desplaza rumbo a la bahía de Campeche y que podría salir hacia el Golfo de México cercano al puerto de Celestun. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 11:38 Felipe Calderón, presidente de México, señaló desde Canadá, que es muy pronto para descartar víctimas e informa que hasta el momento no se tienen datos sobre pérdidas humanas. (Notimex)
# 11:31 Mantiene Veracruz la “alerta roja” en el estado. (Televisa)
# 11:28 Habilita el gobierno de Veracruz el número telefónico 01.800.007.9999 para información sobre medidas preventivas ante la llegada de Dean. (Televisa)
# 11:17 Turistas y habitantes de Cancún caminan por las calles, en un día lluvioso. (BBC News)
# 11:03 El paso del huracán Dean por Cuba dejó daños materiales menores en las orientales provincias de Granma y Santiago, donde se registraron afectaciones a viviendas y cortes de rutas, informó hoy la prensa oficial. (EFE)
# 10:58 Los meteorólogos del Centro Nacional de Huracanes de EU pronostican que Dean abandonará como huracán la península de Yucatán por la bahía de Campeche esta tarde. (EFE)
# 10:51 La Comisión Europea (CE) afirmó hoy que está preparada para ofrecer ayuda de emergencia en caso de una eventual crisis humanitaria por los efectos del huracán Dean, según explicó la portavoz de la CE, Antonia Mochan. (EFE)
# 10:36 El paso del huracán Dean por el Golfo de México provocará en el Distrito Federal lluvias de mediana a importante intensidad, que iniciarán la tarde de este martes y se extenderán hasta la madrugada del miércoles, informó la Secretaría de Protección Civil. (Notimex)
# 10:34 Pemex mantiene detenidos los embarques de crudo en sus puertos del Golfo de México. (Agencias)
# 10:25 Regresa esta tarde el transbordador Endeavour, ante la amenaza de que Dean toque Texas, EU. (EFE)
# 10:17 En Chetumal , ante la falta de energía eléctrica, sólo puede escucharse una estación de radio en el cuadrante 860 de AM quienes dan reportes de que no hubo daños tampoco en los municipios de Solidaridad y Morelos. (Enviados de EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 10:16 El oleaje en Chetumal aún es fuerte y las autoridades recomiendan a la población quedarse en sus casas hasta que haya un llamado para poder salir a las calles. (Enviados de EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 10:15 En Chetumal las zonas mas afectadas son la parte centro y de la costera, en donde aún el mar invade esta zona. (Enviados de EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 10:14 Mantiene Petróleos Mexicanos alerta roja en Puerto Progreso, Yucatán. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:12 Cierran la navegación a cualquier tipo de embarcación en Tamaulipas ante la llegada de Dean. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:10 Campeche registra fuertes ráfagas de viento por la cercanía de Dean, cortan el servicio de energía eléctrica en varios municipios para evitar mayores afectaciones. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:09 Reestablecen en Mérida el servicio de transporte urbano, reabren bancos y tiendas poco a poco tras el paso de meteoro. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:08 Suspenden clases en Tabasco como medida preventiva ante la amenaza de la llegada del huracán a la entidad. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:07 Prevén lluvias muy fuertes esta noche en Tabasco por la llegada de Dean. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:04 Elementos de seguridad pública estatal y municipal, así como cuerpos de emergencia, hacen rondines para resguardar comercios y bancos, además de auxiliar a la población. (Enviados de EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 10:03 Los fuertes vientos y la intensa lluvia ceden en Chetumal y algunas personas comienzan a salir de sus viviendas para revisar los daños. (Enviados de EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 10:01 Declara gobierno de Puebla alerta roja en 35 ayuntamientos de Puebla. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:00 Decretan autoridades de Tabasco la alerta máxima en el estado. (La Red de Radio Red)
# 10:56 Dean puede volver a fortalecerse al salir al Golfo de México, informó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes de EU. (EFE)
# 09:55 El Centro Nacional de Huracanes dice que el huracán Dean se ha debilitado a una tormenta categoría 2 con vientos máximos sostenidos de 169 kilómetros por hora (105 millas por hora). (AP)
# 09:51 El gobierno de Veracruz anunció que a partir de hoy iniciarán la evacuación precautoria de habitantes de las zonas costeras que serán impactadas por Dean, empero el número de ellos será determinado cerca de las 12:00 horas. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 09:45 El Sistema Nacional de Protección Civil (Sinaproc) mantiene en “alerta roja” (peligro máximo) buena parte de los estados de Quintana Roo, Campeche y Yucatán, y en “amarilla” (peligro moderado) los de Tabasco y Chiapas y Veracruz. (EFE)
# 09:43 Cumple Dean ocho horas de embestida en Quintana Roo. (EFE)
# 09:38 La Dirección de Protección Civil de Yucatán pidió a la población permanecer en sus casas, ya que alrededor de las 11:00 horas se sentirían los efectos más fuertes de Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 09:24 *Dean se desplaza a 32 kilómetros por hora, rumbo oeste-noroeste, en una trayectoria parecida a la que en el pasado tuvieron Emily (agosto de 2005) y Gilberto (septiembre de 1988), detallaron meteorólogos mexicanos.* (EFE).
# 09:16 Se mantiene Chetumal sin energía eléctrica. Las estaciones de radios locales no pueden transmitir. (Enviados EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
# 09:09 Hasta el momento no se han reportado muertos ni heridos en el estado de Quintana Roo, informa Jorge Acevedo, vocero del gobierno del estado. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 09:07 El Instituto Nacional de Antropología e Historia (INAH) ordenó el cierre preventivo de los sitios arqueológicos localizados en la zona sur del país. (Notimex)
# 08:52 Felipe Calderón llegará primero a Quintana Roo, para encabezar los trabajos de apoyo a la sociedad civil. ante el paso del huracán Dean. (Notimex)
# 08:50 Afectará Dean zona norte de Veracruz y la sierra norte de Puebla, informa el secretario de Gobernación poblano, Mario Montero. (Formato 21).
# 08:44 Rebasan refugiados el número estimado en los albergues temporales de Yucatán. (Notimex)
# 08:39 Es el primer huracán que entra por Chetumal en los últimos 30 años.
# 08:37 La extensión del huracán es de 1500 kilómetros, mayor al territorio de Yucatán. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 08:19 El presidente Felipe Calderón recorrerá las zonas por donde pasa el huracán Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 07:55 Dean perdió fuerza esta mañana al tocar tierra en el sur de Quinta Roo a las 04:00 horas. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 07:54 El huracán se ubica en categoría 3 afectando a los municipios de Oton P. Blanco, Felipe Carrillo Puerto y José María Morelos. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 07:27 El meteoro, que es "potencialmente catastrófico" está acompañado de intensas lluvias, vientos de 270 kilómetros por hora y rachas superiores a los 325. (EFE)
# 06:33 Cumple Dean cinco horas de azotar a Chetumal, Quintana Roo. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 06:15 Comienzan a sentirse las primeras lluvias del huracán, en su ingreso a la península de Yucatán. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 05:40 Penetra Dean en la costa de México, con categoría 5 en su paso hacia las ruinas históricas y las instalaciones petroleras en la Península de Yucatán. (AP)
# 05:39 El vórtice de la tormenta tocó tierra cerca de Majahual, que se encuentra a unos 65 kilómetros al este-noreste de Chetumal y de la frontera con Belice. (AP)
# 04:00 A las 4 de la mañana ingresó el ojo del huracán Dean arriba de la bahía de Bacalar. (EL UNIVERSAL)
# 03:00 El ojo del huracán Dean tocó tierra en las inmediaciones de Puerto Bravo (estado de Quintana Roo). (EFE)

Fonte: El Universal


----------



## Hoobit (21 Ago 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Desculpem lá a minha ignorâcia, mas os furacões quando são baptizados com nomes masculinos e femininos, qual deles costuma ser mais perigoso??

Isto porque sempre ouvi dizer que os furacões com nome feminino é sempre pior...

Normalmente qual o espaço de tempo que se tem para prever ou não a formação de furacões e qual o seu grau de perigosidade??


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



Hoobit disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorâcia, mas os furacões quando são baptizados com nomes masculinos e femininos, qual deles costuma ser mais perigoso??
> 
> Isto porque sempre ouvi dizer que os furacões com nome feminino é sempre pior...
> 
> Normalmente qual o espaço de tempo que se tem para prever ou não a formação de furacões e qual o seu grau de perigosidade??






Espero que te ajude a tirar algumas dúvidas.





> Historia de los nombres de los ciclones tropicales
> Desde hace algunos siglos se acostumbra nombrar a las tormentas tropicales y huracanes. En sus inicios, eran designados con el nombre del santo patrono del día en que ocurrían.
> 
> Durante los años de las Guerras Mundiales, los meteorólogos militares fueron los encargados de asignarles a las tormentas tropicales números en vez de nombres, asimismo se empleó el alfabeto fonético militar con la misma finalidad.
> ...


Fonte: © Diário de Yucatán







> A WMO - World Meteorological Organization (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) seleciona os nomes para Bacia do Atlântico e tempestades do Pacífico central e oriental.
> 
> Atualmente, nas regiões do Atlântico e do Pacífico Nortes Oriental, são colocados nomes femininos e masculinos durante uma determinada estação alternadamente, ainda em ordem alfabética. O tipo da primeira tempestade da estação também alterna ano para ano. Seis listas de nomes estão com seus antecedentes preparadas, e usados de novo em um ciclo de seis anos (uma lista diferente é usada durante cada ano).
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Wikipédia






Relativamente ao grau de perigosidade este está relacionado com a categoria.
Aqui fica a classificação dos furacões:



> No início dos anos 70, o engenheiro Herbert Saffir e o então director do Centro Nacional de Furacões nos Estados Unidos, Robert Simpson, construíram uma escala onde classificaram furacões com ventos ininterruptos de 118km/h ou mais. A tabela Saffir-Simpson utiliza uma escala de 1 até 5 e enumera os potenciais danos, de acordo com a pressão barométrica, a velocidade dos ventos e a elevação do nível do mar. A escala é apenas utilizada para descrever furacões que se formam no Oceano Atlântico e a Norte do Oceano Pacífico.
> 
> Tempestade Tropical
> Ventos (km/h): 63 - 117
> ...


Fonte: © Wikipédia


http://www.yucatan.com.mx/reportaje.asp?rx=092$94$167


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



Hoobit disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorâcia, mas os furacões quando são baptizados com nomes masculinos e femininos, qual deles costuma ser mais perigoso??



Como estava explicado no texto que o Brigantia colocou, o masc. vs fem. é pura coincidência ou superstição. Os nomes estão definidos com muita antecedência. É uma lista grande e rotativa de nomes que dão para 6 anos, e vão sendo removidos os nomes de furacões que provocaram grandes danos ou perda humana. O país mais afectado pede a remoção de um nome e indica outro novo, na mesma língua do removido. Alternadamente, cada ano começa com masculino ou feminino.
Ainda não sabemos se o Dean vai ser removido, é mais do que provável, mas se não fosse seria o 4º sistema tropical (tempestade tropical ou furacão) de 2013.

A lista deste ano no Atlântico, em que vês que o próximo se chamará Felix, apesar dele ainda não se ter formado. Se a lista de esgotar, o que aconteceu pela 1ª vez em 2005, é usado o alfabeto grego (Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta, etc)

Andrea (Tempestade subtropical)
Barry (Tempestade tropical)
Chantal (Tempestade tropical)
*Dean (Furacão Cat5)*
Erin (Tempestade tropical)
Felix
Gabrielle
Humberto
Ingrid
Jerry
Karen
Lorenzo
Melissa
Noel
Olga
Pablo
Rebekah
Sebastien
Tanya
Van
Wendy

Para finalizar, o nome é apenas atribuído quando o sistema tropical chega a tempestade tropical ou subtropical (recentemente), como está explicado no 2º texto do Brigantia.

TD - Depressão tropical
TS - Tempestade Tropical
Furacão - de Cat 1 a 5


----------



## REASON (21 Ago 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boa Tarde. Em primeiro lugar parabéns pelo site. Serve de referência. É possível saber qual é a probabilidade de haver outro furacão ou tempestade tropical para os próximos dias? Pois vou para Cuba no final do mês...Obrigado.


----------



## Hoobit (21 Ago 2007 às 20:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Então quer dizer que o próximo furacão será o Félix?

Mal se comece a formar é logo detectável via satélite?? 

Estes fenómenos começaram a despertar interesse em saber como tudo acontece.


----------



## anjo (21 Ago 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

BOAS NOTICIAS!
ACABEI DE RECEBER UM MAIL DO HOTEL(BARCELO MAYA RESORT)A DIZER QUE GRACAS A DEUS QUE NAO TINHAM SIDO MUITO AFECTADOS PELO DEAN E QUE TAVA TUDO NORMAL...
PARECE QUE A ANGUSTIA DOS ULTIMOS DIAS ACABOU E QUE TUDO SE RESOLVEU PELO MELHOR.
AGORA É ESQUECER O SUCEDIDO E APROVEITAR E GOZAR O BASTANTE ESTAS "QUASE" ESTRAGADAS FERIAS!!!!
A TODOS UMAS BOAS FERIAS....:


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



REASON disse:


> É possível saber qual é a probabilidade de haver outro furacão ou tempestade tropical para os próximos dias? Pois vou para Cuba no final do mês...Obrigado.



Há um tópico genérico para Furacões no Atlântico, onde dentro do possível temos feito a análise diaria da situação actual. Há de facto algo no horizonte, para já pouco provável, e hoje até piorou essa possibilidade que já era reduzida. Passa pelo tópico, hoje antes das 24:00 ainda farei uma actualização. Mas estamos precisamente na pior altura do ano, é preciso estar atento, pois a qualquer momento pode surgir algo de novo. 

Deixo estas imagens para perceberem porquê é que esta altura é complicada. Mas não se assutem, porque sempre foi assim, hoje é que o assunto é mais mediatizado. Hámuitos ciclones tropicais, ma a área por onde circulam também é imensa. Este ano, o Dean foi o 1º furacão, a época está prevista como média. O ano passado foi das mais calmas de há muitos anos. Em 2005 é que foi o pior ano desde que há registos.

*Distribuição por meses (Atlântico)*







*Trajectos (1950  2005)*
Desde a formação aos remanescentes extratropicais









Hoobit disse:


> Então quer dizer que o próximo furacão será o Félix?
> Mal se comece a formar é logo detectável via satélite??
> Estes fenómenos começaram a despertar interesse em saber como tudo acontece.



É um pouco mais complexo do que isso, há uma serie de condições que tem que estar reunidas. Por exemplo, uma zona de baixa pressão, uma circulação em superficie, baixo windshear, temperaturas da água elevadas, etc,etc.No satélite por vezes há formações espectaculares que não tem futuro nenhum. Mas os satélites são essenciais para detectar muitas coisas, como por exemplo a tal circulação.
Se tens interesse estás no site certo, aqui todos nós gostamos destas coisas, e há muita informação no forum. Para uma introdução rápida aos ciclones tropicais, recomendo este link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone


----------



## dany (21 Ago 2007 às 21:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Vince, Onde está o Dean agora?
Qual será a previsão da cidade que ele estará amanhã?

e repetindo a pergunta do outro tópico para quem possa interessar:

você já havia dito que após a tempestade geralmente vem a bonança 
Pelo o que vi na Jamaica hoje o sol voltou, mas não está tão quente né? Máxima de 29graus.
Será que o tempo abrirá em Cancun pós DEAN?

Obrigada Dany


----------



## REASON (21 Ago 2007 às 21:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Obrigado Vince...
Vou estar colado ao forum até ir de viagem.
Realmente o ano passado foi mais calmo...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 21:47)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



dany disse:


> Vince, Onde está o Dean agora?
> Qual será a previsão da cidade que ele estará amanhã?



O Dean está agora com o centro quase a entrar no golfo do Méxic, de depois fará um novo landfall no México. O trajecto está no final da página anterior.








dany disse:


> e repetindo a pergunta do outro tópico para quem possa interessar:
> você já havia dito que após a tempestade geralmente vem a bonança
> Pelo o que vi na Jamaica hoje o sol voltou, mas não está tão quente né? Máxima de 29graus.
> Será que o tempo abrirá em Cancun pós DEAN?



Durante uns 2 dias é provável que em Cancun haja mais nuvens do que é habitual devido à acção do Dean, mas não serão nada de especial.
Além do mais, nesta altura do ano é natural nas Caraíbas haver nuvens, porque a temperatura muito alta da água (do mar das Caraíbas e do Golfo do México) geram muita evaporação/convecção. Mas são nuvens que passam rápido e até são agradáveis. Até as trovoadas costumam ser rápidas e interessantes. E uma bela chuva rápida na praia é muito delicioso nestas regiões 
Quando um furacão passa numa dada zona, o que é que se passa ? Passa-se que um ciclone tropical é um gigantesco motor, e que para funcionar tem que extrair a energia de algum lado. Essa energia vem sobretudo da condensação do vapor de água. Ora se a energia é gasta em quantidades colossais no local por onde ele passou, alguma coisa não ficou igual. Por isso é que é habitual o tempo ficar bom e por exemplo a humidade ficar mais baixas do que é normal. E é também por isso é que se ocorresse outro ciclone tropical no mesmo trajecto, ele já não teria a mesma energia disponível que o primeiro teve. E quanto mais potente for o primeiro, mais energia consumiu. Claro que após alguns dias o equilibrio começa a restabelecer-se, dado o dinamismo da atmosfera e dos oceanos.

Quanto aos 29 graus, eles são óptimos. Devido à elevada humidade desta região, temperaturas muito mais altas do que isso tornam-se insuportáveis.


----------



## brunocosta (22 Ago 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Boa noite,

Comecei a ler este fórum por acaso e fiquei viciado...
Segui passo a passo o furacão Dean na sua travessia pelas caraíbas, por isso quero felicitar todos aqueles que contribuíram para isso... Muito bom, mesmo 

Ainda na 5ª feira cheguei da Jamaica.. Livrei-me de boa 
Mas também pelo que li e ouvi Negril não foi dos locais mais afectados.. Ainda bem porque conheci muita gente que ainda lá está de férias e outros que vivem lá.. Fico feliz por tudo ter corrido bem..

Bem, agora vou ser mais um a seguir este fórum e o fenómeno dos furacões.. Fiquei mesmo curioso.. 

Um abraço para todos e muitos parabéns pela constante actualização de informação.


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Sejam bem-vindos todos os que se inscreveram no Fórum nestas últimas horas!

Agradecemos os vossos agradecimentos e aproveitámos para vos incentivar a participar activamente no Fórum, a colocarem questões que teremos muito gosto em responder se os nossos conhecimentos nos permitirem, a colocarem fotos de qualquer evento meteorológico ou a efectuarem as vossas observações meteorológicas dos locais onde vivem. Explorem bem o Fórum pois já tem quase dois anos de existência com muitos conteúdos e informação interessante.


Mais uma vez obrigado 


PS: Não se esqueçam de preencher no "Painel de Controle  Editar Perfil  Outros Dados  Local" o vosso local. É importante para nós sabermos a distribuição dos membros do fórum. Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Huracán Dean (Minuto x Minuto)*

*Localização às 22h00 de Lisboa: Golfo do México, Lat. 19.4 N; Long. 91.3 O (aprox. a 490 Km a Leste de Veracruz).*

#17:57 El paso del huracán Dean dejará en Chiapas lluvias de hasta 200 milímetros en 86 municipios. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#17:50 De continuar su trayectoria rumbo al centro de Veracruz, los efectos del huracán Dean se van a comenzar a sentir en el sur de Tamaulipas entre 18:00 y 19:00 horas de mañana miércoles, informó el director estatal de Protección Civil, Salvador Treviño Salinas. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#17:47 Llega el presidente Felipe Calderón a Quintana Roo. (Enviados EL UNIVERSAL.com.mx)
#17:39 La Secretaría de Gobernación (Segob) emitió esta tarde una declaratoria de emergencia para 81 municipios de Veracruz, ante la probabilidad de impacto de Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#17:09 El Instituto Nacional de Antropología e Historia dijo que no se reportaron daños en los sitios arqueológicos de los estados de Quintana Roo y Yucatán. Las autoridades cerraron los sitios en Campeche y Veracruz y tomaron medidas para su defensa. (EFE)
#16:28 El cuerpo técnico de Tiburones Rojos de Veracruz se reunió para analizar el plan de entrenamientos de la semana, ante la posibilidad de sufrir lluvias torrenciales en el puerto por el huracán Dean. (Notimex)
#16:20 Los aeropuertos de Cancún, Cozumel y Mérida reanudaron operaciones esta tarde, luego que el huracán Dean se alejó de la Península de Yucatán, anuncia el Grupo Aeroportuario del Sureste (Asur). (Notimex)
#16:17 La Comisión Nacional del Agua (Conagua) prevé el segundo impacto en territorio mexicano del huracán Dean en el centro de Veracruz en las primeras horas del miércoles. (Notimex)
#15:57 Decretan alerta amarilla para el estado de Hidalgo por el paso del huracán Dean y establecen sesión permanente del Consejo Estatal de Protección Civil ya que se prevé que al menos 30 municipios de la entidad con una población de 600 mil habitantes resulten afectados. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#15:55 Autoridades federales y estatales y el propio organismo electoral de Veracruz solicitaron a los candidatos a las presidencias municipales y diputaciones locales, retirar su propaganda política para evitar que ésta se convierta en proyectiles durante la entrada del huracán Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#15:53 Daniel Hernández Barenque, director de Protección Civil en Morelos, informó que se tiene especial atención en los ríos Yautepec, Cuautla, Chalma y Apatlaco porque las lluvias que se pronostican para este miércoles y jueves pueden provocar un desbordamiento de los mismos. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#15:49 El gobierno de Morelos instruyó a todas las dependencias vinculadas a la seguridad pública a coordinarse y prepararse ante los efectos que podrían causar el paso del huracán Dean a por la zona centro del país. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#15:19 La Comisión Revisora de Estadios de la Federación Mexicana de Futbol (FMF) será la que decida si la cancha del inmueble Andrés Quintana Roo está en condiciones para albergar el juego Atlante-Morelia, de la fecha cuatro del Torneo Apertura 2007, después del paso del huracán Dean en la Península de Yucatán. (Notimex)
#15:13 El Gobierno del Distrito Federal alista ya los apoyos para Yucatán y Quintana Roo por el paso del huracán, anuncia Marcelo Ebrard. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#15:09 El gobierno de Veracruz anunció la suspensión de las clases en las más de 22 mil escuelas públicas y privadas para mañana miércoles y el jueves, ante la entrada a territorio estatal del huracán. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#14:44 Petróleos Mexicanos (Pemex) anunció que "es prematuro" dar una fecha de reapertura de los 407 pozos y plataformas cerrados en los últimos días en México, pues se está pendiente de conocer la trayectoria y nivel de impacto del huracán. (EFE)
#14:18 La Secretaría de Gobernación (Segob) reportó saldo blanco por el paso del huracán Dean en la Península de Yucatán y se espera que en un plazo de 24 horas estén totalmente restablecidas las vías de comunicación en Yucatán, Campeche y Quintana Roo. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#13:51 Estiman que el Presidente llegue alrededor de las 18 horas a Chetumal. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#13:49 El presidente Felipe Calderón salió a las 13:40 horas (tiempo de México) del Aeropuerto Internacional de la capital canadiense hacia Chetumal, Quintana Roo, para encabezar las labores de rescate y protección por el paso del huracán Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#13:38 A partir de las 18:00 horas de hoy los cuatro puertos asentados en Veracruz serán cerrados a la navegación ante la inminente llegada al Golfo de México del huracán Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#13:35 El ojo del huracán se encuentra localizado en la latitud 19.2 grados norte y de la longitud 90.4 grados oeste, a unos 75 kilómetros al sur-sudeste de Campeche, dijo el Centro Nacional de Huracanes. (EFE)
#13:32 La Asociación de Tour Operadores franceses (CETO) indicó en un comunicado que mantendrá las salidas hacia México en general y la península de Yucatán en particular, donde las infraestructuras del sector se han visto afectadas poco o nada por el huracán Dean. (EFE)
#13:13 En las zonas turísticas de Cancún, Cozumel y Riviera Maya el paso del fenómeno natural sólo provocó afectaciones mínimas, aclaró la CFE. (Notimex)
#13:10 Quedan sin energía eléctrica 90 mil usuarios de la Comisión Federal de Electricidad (CFE) en Chetumal, Quintana Roo, por el paso de Dean. (Notimex).
#13:03 El gobierno de Veracruz anunció su decisión de suspender las clases en las más de 22 mil escuelas públicas y privadas durante el miércoles y jueves ante la entrada a territorio estatal del huracán Dean. (EL UNIVERSAL)
#12:58 El Centro Nacional de Huracanes dice que el huracán Dean se ha debilitado a una tormenta categoría 1 con vientos máximos sostenidos de 137 kilómetros por hora (85 millas por hora). (AP)
#12:53 El director del Instituto Mexicano del Seguro Social (IMSS), Juan Molinar Horcasitas, instruyó a las delegaciones del organismo en Quintana Roo, Campeche y Yucatán para establecer un operativo médico y sanitario ante el huracán Dean. (Notimex)

El Universal


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 08:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Aqui esta mais umas fotos a demonstrar que o Dean vai morrendo aos poucos.





Pode-se reparar que na bola amarela está em Cat1 mas depois passa para Cat2 só depois já passa para Tempestade Tropical e Depresao Tropical.

Imagem de Santelite.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 09:22)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Localização às 07h00 de Lisboa: Golfo do México, Lat. 20.1 N; Long. 94.0 O (aprox. a 260 Km a Nordeste de Veracruz).*







Parece que o Dean tende novamente a refortalecer, observando-se uma reorganização das suas bandas nebulosas junto do núcleo e na zona periférica de embate na costa mexicana (Tampico).


----------



## adidas123 (22 Ago 2007 às 09:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

ouvi agora de manha na radio k o furacão podia voltar pa traz e ir novamento po mexico...
será verdade???


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 09:37)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



adidas123 disse:


> ouvi agora de manha na radio k o furacão podia voltar pa traz e ir novamento po mexico...
> será verdade???



Eu não posso falar sobre isso porque pouc o percebo, mas pelas imagens que ando a ver duvido muito mesmo que volte para trás, se veres na pagina anterior numa das imagens que meti mostra o sentido do furacão.

Mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## adidas123 (22 Ago 2007 às 09:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



CMPunk disse:


> Eu não posso falar sobre isso porque pouc o percebo, mas pelas imagens que ando a ver duvido muito mesmo que volte para trás, se veres na pagina anterior numa das imagens que meti mostra o sentido do furacão.
> 
> Mas nunca se sabe...




pois, eu n percebo nada...mas foi o k eu ouvi, agora resta saber se é verdade...
pelas imagens n parece k ele volte pa traz


----------



## Seavoices (22 Ago 2007 às 09:48)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



adidas123 disse:


> ouvi agora de manha na radio k o furacão podia voltar pa traz e ir novamento po mexico...
> será verdade???



Neste momento? Muito pouco provável que possa haver alteração de rota nesta altura. Não existe nem força no furação nem água quente suficiente para o alimentar e alterar a sua rota. Além disso teria que haver um Jet bastante forte para que ele desse meia-volta.

Ele vai voltar ao México, mas à costa interior do Golfo e à costa pacífica, sendo que nesta travessia por terra novamente, ele se irá dissipar rapidamente.

Por isso, para quem vai para o Yucatan, pode ficar descansado.


----------



## adidas123 (22 Ago 2007 às 10:04)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



Seavoices disse:


> Neste momento? Muito pouco provável que possa haver alteração de rota nesta altura. Não existe nem força no furação nem água quente suficiente para o alimentar e alterar a sua rota. Além disso teria que haver um Jet bastante forte para que ele desse meia-volta.
> 
> Ele vai voltar ao México, mas à costa interior do Golfo e à costa pacífica, sendo que nesta travessia por terra novamente, ele se irá dissipar rapidamente.
> 
> Por isso, para quem vai para o Yucatan, pode ficar descansado.



então é isso, vai voltar ao mexico mas noutra zona...obrigada
a radio podia explicar melhor...
eu estava a pensar ia dia 3 setembro pa riviera, mas n sei se devo arriscar


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 11:24)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Para as pessoas que estão a pensar em viajar para as Caraíbas ou México no futuro próximo, sugiro a consulta do Tópico Tropical ÉPOCA FURACÕES 2007 (Atl. Norte):

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=941


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 11:33)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Nas últimas horas esperava-se uma reintensificação do DEAN sobre as águas do Golfo, as previsões apontavam para subida de Categoria, de 1 para 2, mas tal não está a suceder, pelo que as previsões apontam para se manter como Cat1 durante mais algum tempo. Apesar dos sinais de forte enfraquecimento, como disse ontem, ainda constitui um risco elevado sobretudo devido à precipitação que vai atingir zonas muito povoadas.






No satélite o DEAN apresenta alguns problemas graves de "saúde", o seu Core está desfragmentado e completamente exposto pelo norte e o windshear está a afectá-lo seriamente, impedindo que se esteja a reorganizar como se esperava sobre a água quente do Golfo.







Continua sem haver notícias de sequer uma morte na zona do landfall, o que penso ser uma coisa extraordinária, se calhar até inédita. Como disse ontem, o Dean foi o 9º furacão mais intenso dos registos, e é o 3º mais intenso a quando do landfall (depois do  Labor Day de 1935 e do Gilbert em Cancun  em 1988). 
Parabens às autoridades locais, e claro, aos cientistas e meteorologistas,  às tripulações do hunter's, etc,etc.

Ontem deixei também uma fotografia de uma simpática aldeia chamada Majahual, por onde passou o olho do Dean a quando do landfall.

Algumas fotos de Majahual:



































Esta última impressiona-me, pois vê se que o vento simplesmente arrancou todas as folhas à densa vegetação e  pequenas árvores  que tipicamente existem nesta região.


----------



## heartspro (22 Ago 2007 às 17:59)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Ok, ponto de situação feito hoje com a agencia de viagens e aí vou eu no dia 27 para a Riviera Maya (Playa Paraiso)!!!!!!!

Foi fantástico seguir aqui a evolução do Dean, obrigado a todos....

Depois conto o que se passou por lá, volto dia 4/9....


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



heartspro disse:


> Ok, ponto de situação feito hoje com a agencia de viagens e aí vou eu no dia 27 para a Riviera Maya (Playa Paraiso)!!!!!!!
> Foi fantástico seguir aqui a evolução do Dean, obrigado a todos....
> Depois conto o que se passou por lá, volto dia 4/9....



Boa viagem. Cá esperamos pelo report.
O colega de forum, Marques, também saiu hoje para a Jamaica.
22/08  	13:00 OBS407 Orbest 	Montego Bay 	T1 Departed: 13:22

-----


O DEAN fintou as previsões e chegou a Cat2. Estes sistemas tropicais são tramados, já estava perfeitamente embalado a reconstruir o core/CDO, felizmente acabou-se a água e fez landfall como Cat2.











Há ainda o risco dele sobreviver a mais uma travessia de terra e entrar no pacífico, mas para já é pouco provável. A orografia aqui é um pouco mais agressiva para ele do que o Yukatan que é praticamente plano, além do mais ele agora é bem mais fraco.













> THE CENTER OF HURRICANE DEAN MADE LANDFALL IN MEXICO NEAR THE TOWN
> OF TECOLUTLA...JUST EAST OF GUTIERREZ ZAMORA AND ABOUT 40 MILES
> SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF TUXPAN AT ABOUT 1130 AM CDT...1630 UTC. THE
> ESTIMATED INTENSITY OF DEAN AT LANDFALL WAS 100 MPH...160
> KPH....CATEGORY TWO ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE SCALE.


----------



## spor (22 Ago 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Este "Dean" é de facto teimoso, está a lutar ao máximo para se aguentar. Por incrível que pareça ganhei admiração pelo "bicho" e até tenho alguma pena ao vê-lo morrer. Não interpretem mal as minhas palavras, obviamente que lamento profundamente as vítimas que o "Dean" fez, bem como os prejuízos causados.

Uma pergunta, depois de um furacão passar a água fica mais fria?

E já agora, alguém sabe se as praias na Riviera Maia foram muito afectadas? É que do meu hotel ninguém me responde...


----------



## anjo (22 Ago 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

quanto a agua nao faço a minima ideia mas quanto as praias ta tudo ok.o meu hotel fica perto de playa del carmen e nao sofreu danos.estao a trabalhar normalmente.o parque xcaret tb esta a 100%.embarco no domingo e estou ansiosa.dps venho ao forum contar como foi porque fiquei fã.
ate dia 3


----------



## spor (22 Ago 2007 às 20:15)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



anjo disse:


> quanto a agua nao faço a minima ideia mas quanto as praias ta tudo ok.



Maravilha


----------



## Hoobit (22 Ago 2007 às 20:39)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Este Dean é um teimoso do caraças...


----------



## mocha (22 Ago 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

a todos os novos membros, bem vindos ao forum e a quem for de ferias, desejos de boa viagem e de uma optima estadia. 
Depois venham ca contar as novidades


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2007 às 22:07)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Este "Dean" é de facto teimoso, está a lutar ao máximo para se aguentar. Por incrível que pareça ganhei admiração pelo "bicho" e até tenho alguma pena ao vê-lo morrer. Não interpretem mal as minhas palavras, obviamente que lamento profundamente as vítimas que o "Dean" fez, bem como os prejuízos causados.
> 
> Uma pergunta, depois de um furacão passar a água fica mais fria?
> 
> E já agora, alguém sabe se as praias na Riviera Maia foram muito afectadas? É que do meu hotel ninguém me responde...




Ficar fica mas é muito temporário pois as correntes tratam de anular rapidamente esse aquecimento


----------



## spor (22 Ago 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Acabei de receber agora um mail do Hotel Grand Sirenis, na Riviera Maia.

_First of all we would like to thank you for contacting us, regarding your question fortunately we didn’t suffer mayor damages since the hurricane Dean passed on the south of the Yucatan Peninsula and here in Playa del Carmen we only had a tropical storm we didn’t have the eye of the hurricane which is the most dangerous, we had only rain and wind.



We are coming back to our normal activities moment by moment and very quickly. Luckily all of our personal are fine even the people that suffer directly the hurricane on the next town, it passed fast and not to fierce as the lasts ones, so you don’t have to worry about it we are pretty much on our normal activities.



Even on the beach since yesterday afternoon we are working on it and also for next Wednesday we will have a wedding event and everything will be ready before that day so you don’t have to worry about it, this “Hurricane” gave us a *better beach and softer sand*.



Hoping the information will be helpful and in case you need further information dont hesitate to contact us again



Kindest regards

_

Pelos vistos parece que está tudo bem. Yes!!!


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



Minho disse:


> spor disse:
> 
> 
> > Uma pergunta, depois de um furacão passar a água fica mais fria?
> ...




Nada como uma imagem para comprovar a baixa da temperatura.
A animação é de 5ªfeira passada até 3ªfeira, ainda não saiu a anáise de ontem.
Como podem ver, a temperatura baixa, e naguns locais de forma significativa, pelo menos 2 graus. Observem as manchas amarelas. 

*Anim até 3ªfeira, 21 de Agosto*





Quanto mais forte e mais lentamente passar o furacão, mais baixa a temperatura da água, que pode chegar aos 2 ou 3 graus a menos, embora distribuidos de forma não homogénea. Ou seja, a passagem do Dean não signiica que em determinada praia a temperatura baixe x graus, pois aí estamos a falar duma micro-realidade local,sujeita a muitos outros factores.

Para além da própria evaporação e convecção que alimenta o furacão, há ainda 2 efeitos importantes:

1) Primeiro são as ondas e o vento, que num caso como o Dean provoca ondas enormes e em áreas imensas. Estas ondas misturam muito as massas de água, trazendo água mais fria para a superficie. Toda esta agitação também aumenta imenso a evaporação.

2) A precipitação e a cobertura de nuvens. A chuva é muita, diluviana, e a chuva é mais fria do que a temperatura da água, arrefecendo-a. Por outro lado, com tanta nuvem, não há sol para aquecer a água.

Este rasto de águas mais frias dum furacão pode em determinadas condições durar muitos dias ou mesmo mais de uma ou duas semanas, que é o que por vezes acontece em furacões que aparecem cedo, em Junho ou Julho. Nesta altura do ano, locais como o Mar das Caraíbas ou o Golfo do México, que tem muito calor acumulado na água, e a água continua a ser muito aquecida pelo sol depos da passagem bem como alimentada pelas correntes, este efeito deve durar apenas alguns dias.

A diferença para nós pode ser quase irrelevante, não deixa de estar bem quentinha, para um furacão que seguisse no rasto do Dean seria muito importante, seria bastante energia a menos. Um furacão nestas condições, poderia chegar por exemplo a certa altura chegar a Cat3 ou assim, mas tem uma enorme dificuldade em manter essa intensidade de forma constante e crescente, como aconteceu com o Dean, que se aguentou muito tempo como Cat 4 e finalmente chegou a Cat5.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 13:44)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O DEAN é agora uma depressão tropical. E o NHC emitiu o seu último aviso, passando a responsabilidade para os serviços de meteorologia não tropical.






O facto do NHC ter emitido o último aviso é sinal de que o DEAN perdeu ou vai perder a circulação em superficie, ou seja, como sistema tropical morreu ou irá morrer. O responsável pela destruição do Dean é sobretudo a Sierra Madre.






Mas isso não significa que não continue a ser perigoso, aliás como vimos, os restos da Tempestade Tropical Erin ainda continua a fazer mortos nos EUA.
Toda a humidade transportada pelo Dean continuará a provocar muita convecção e precipitação.

Já agora por curiosidade para quem não saiba, se o Dean sobrevivesse até ao Pacífico e mantivesse as suas características de ciclone tropical manteria o nome de Dean no Pacífico, apesar dos ciclones no Pacífico terem os seus próprios nomes.

E se por acaso a partir dos restos do Dean se reorganizassem de novo no Pacífico nestes dias (é uma possibilidade, embora pouco provável, mas já tem acontecido), e voltassem a desenvolver-se como ciclone tropical, este já não seria o Dean mas sim o Gil. A regra para decidir isto é recente, e tem precisamente a ver com o LLC,low level circulation, a circulação em superfice. Se esta se mantiver até cruzar o Oceano, o ciclone mantem o nome original.


----------



## spor (23 Ago 2007 às 15:09)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Pela imagem de satélite, estão umas nuvens perto da Jamaica. Elas estão a dirigir-se para o México? São nuvens que trazem pouca ou muita chuva?


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite, estão umas nuvens perto da Jamaica. Elas estão a dirigir-se para o México? São nuvens que trazem pouca ou muita chuva?



É normal nas Caraíbas, não te preocupes com isso. De vez em quando vem uma trovoada , chove um bocado, mas passa rápido., enquanto se bebe uma bebida e se conversa no bar do hotel ou da piscina. Uma vez ou outra lá vem uma mais prolongada, mas nada de excepcional.

Vê o loop (animação) e percebes como são rápidas. Neste momento vês que passou uma área mais activa provavelmente com trovoadas na parte oeste da Jamaica, mas já estão a dissipar ou a mover-se para norte rumo a Cuba.

Loop: (demora um pouco a carregar)
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/carb/loop-rb.html


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 18:23)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

*Dean extinguiu-se no interior do México*

O primeiro furacão da temporada no Atlântico, o Dean, dissipou-se hoje no interior do México, informou o centro de vigilância de furacões de Miami, mas o risco de cheias mantém-se devido às fortes chuvas que ainda provoca. Os meteorologistas de Miami (Florida, Estados Unidos) advertem que há uma possibilidade, embora remota, de a depressão tropical "se reorganizar sobre o Pacífico" e recuperar intensidade.
O furacão, que desde que se formou provocou quase duas dezenas de mortos nas Caraíbas, atingiu terça-feira a província mexicana do Iucatão com um nível de intensidade cinco - o nível máximo da escala de Saffir-Simpson, a que correspondem ventos de mais de 260 quilómetros/hora e rajadas de 315 quilómetros/hora. Ao chegar ao oceano, no entanto, o Dean perdeu força e, apesar da intensidade de grau dois com que voltou a atingir terra, quarta-feira no estado de Veracruz, sofreu "um rápido enfraquecimento" ao avançar em direcção ao centro do México.
Na quarta-feira, o furacão já transformado em depressão tropical estava sobre as montanhas do México, a uns 150 quilómetros da capital e apresentava ventos máximos de 55 quilómetros/hora. Apesar da franca melhoria das condições, os meteorologistas do centro de vigilância de furacões advertem que, no seu estado actual, o Dean ainda pode provocar deslizamentos de terras, cheias e fortes precipitações nas zonas do centro e do sul do México.
"Continuamos vigilantes (...) porque as chuvas fortes continuam. Há importantes estragos nas habitações de todo o estado, muitos telhados foram arrancados", disse hoje à imprensa o governador de Veracruz, Fidel Herrera. 
No seu longo caminho pelas Caraíbas, o Dean fez nove mortos no Haiti, dois na Martinica, dois na República Dominicana, quatro na Jamaica quatro no México, ou seja, um total de 21 vítimas mortais.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## spor (23 Ago 2007 às 20:03)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

Obrigado Vince.
Amanhã vou para o México, quando regressar conto o que encontrei.

Saudações para todos.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Obrigado Vince.
> Amanhã vou para o México, quando regressar conto o que encontrei.
> 
> Saudações para todos.



Boa viagem spor 

Quanto às chuvas e trovoadas nessa zona são relativamente normais neste altura do ano pois essa zona é atravessada pela Zona de Convergência Intertropical  (ZCIT). Mas são chuvas e trovoadas esporádicas e não continuas que não impedem de desfrutar de umas boas férias


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 08:11)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*

O remanescente do DEAN chegou ao Pacífico, e como expliquei ontem, a haver desenvolvimentos será um novo sistema do Pacífico, com um novo nome.

Para já está sob suspeita e observação atenta e é oficialmente o INVEST 93E. A haver novidades passa também aqui para o tópico dos Furacões do Pacífico.








*Mais imagens do Landfall do Dean como Cat5.*
Nesta zona próximo de Malujah havia um complexo que incluia hotel, comércio e um porto de cruzeiros.












*
Como era antes:*


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 14:27)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-DEAN ( Furacão Dean)*



spor disse:


> Obrigado Vince.
> Amanhã vou para o México, quando regressar conto o que encontrei.
> Saudações para todos.



Já seguiu ...

24/08  	13:00 OBS201  	Orbest 	Cancun 	T1 Departed: 13:22


----------



## spor (1 Set 2007 às 19:33)

Pois já e já cheguei.lol

Mal chegámos deu uma chuvada daquelas valentes. No resto dos dias só 5ª feira é que choveu o dia todo, mas como lá é tão quente não fazia mal nenhum.

Estragos do "Dean" no hotel, principalmente foi a praia, ela só abriu no dia anterior à nossa chegada. Durante a semana toda andaram lá camiões e máquinas a arranjar a praia, pois muita da areia foi para dentro do hotel, uma das piscinas só abriu na 5ª feira, pois estava cheia de areia. Eles já estão habituados a isto, por isso precaveram-se bem, no auditório, fizeram buracos nos telhados que são de palha para diminuir a resistência. Pior pior, foi a visibilidade na água estava, fraquinha nos primeiros dias. Só lá para 4ª feira é que começou a melhorar, um casal de "tugas" que esteve lá antes, durante e depois do furacão disse que antes a água era como vidro, mesmo assim lá para 4ª feira já estava bastante aceitável com uma visibilidade de +- 3 metros. Em Xcaret (parque aquático), alguns mergulhos estavam momentaneamente cancelados, mesmo assim ainda fiz o tour de coral que foi excelente e na 5ª feira no hotel fiz o tour de tartarugas que foi simplesmente fabuloso.

De resto o costume, hotel excelente, temperatura da água também excelente, enfim, o México no seu melhor.

Se calhar o que mais vos interessa saber foi que eu vi um mini-furacão no mar. Foi na 3ª feira, o funil estava definido quando cheguei à praia, passado uns 5 minutos desapareceu. Foi pena que não tinha a máquina fotográfica. Eu que não sou fã como vocês fiquei de boca aberta, foi fantástico!!!

P.S Em Praia del Carmen tinham t-shirts com imagens de satélite do furacão e por baixo a dizer eu sobrevivi ao furacão Dean.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 20:13)

spor disse:


> De resto o costume, hotel excelente, temperatura da água também excelente, enfim, o México no seu melhor.



Ben vindo de volta,ainda bem que correu tudo bem.



spor disse:


> Se calhar o que mais vos interessa saber foi que eu vi um mini-furacão no mar. Foi na 3ª feira, o funil estava definido quando cheguei à praia, passado uns 5 minutos desapareceu.



Deves ter visto uma tromba. Parece que tens atracção pelo extremo, vê lá se não há por aí algum dom desconhecido pela meteorologia 

Deves ter visto algo parecido com isto:





*Oeiras/Carcavelos - Abril 2004*
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/tornados-em-portugal-780.html






*Foz do Douro - Novembro de 2002*
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/tornados-em-portugal-780-3.html


Não são mini furacões mas sim pequenos tornados, normalmente são fracos (F0) mas por vezes podem ser mais fortes (F1/F2) e provocar estragos. Em Portugal são extremamente raros, mas nas Caraíbas com tempo instável e trovoadas são mais frequentes.




spor disse:


> Foi pena que não tinha a máquina fotográfica. Eu que não sou fã como vocês fiquei de boca aberta, foi fantástico!!!



Pois é mesmo pena. Seria um sucesso no forum. Fica pra próxima


----------



## spor (1 Set 2007 às 21:34)

Então era uma tromba. Obrigado Vince.

Na viagem para cá passámos por uma trovoada e como estava de noite foi muito giro, principalmente pela perspectiva que era diferente da habitual.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 21:58)

spor disse:


> Na viagem para cá passámos por uma trovoada e como estava de noite foi muito giro, principalmente pela perspectiva que era diferente da habitual.



Esqueci-me de dizer que cá falei de que vocês deviam estar a levar com mais mau tempo do que é habitual na 4ªf/5ªf , pois estava uma onda tropical quase em cima de vocês, que chegou a ter mau aspecto, por isso não admira que tenha havido alguma instabilidade a ponto de provocar trombas marinhas.
O post é este: http://www.meteopt.com/41600-post184.html (no final)

Se quiseres guarda a imagem de satélite do Modis para o album de férias e recordação desse dia de chuva 

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7331/otlr3.jpg


----------



## spor (2 Set 2007 às 16:43)

Pelas imagens dá a entender que apanhámos a parte norte da tempestade. As nuvens eram de facto muito escuras e lembro-me que esteve algum vento, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------

